# Q'Barra: Facing Truth (New Campaign Recruitment)



## Pebele (Feb 2, 2007)

*Recruiting is closed. The final party has been posted.*​
_Iliana, Headmaster Goludov’s assistant, approaches you in the halls of Ven ir’Kesslan Academy. She hands you a sealed letter, and informs you that it should be read immediately. Before you can ask questions, she is gone.

When you read the letter, it simply says that your presence is requested in the Headmaster’s office during the lunch break, and that you are not to share this message with the other students.

You understand what this means. You have been selected for a special mission as an emissary for the school._


Ven ir’Kesslan Academy was founded twenty-nine years ago, in the wake of the vicious assault by the Cold Sun lizardfolk. The Academy started as a boarding house and training center for children orphaned in the attacks, but has since become a joined military academy and orphanage.

The academy’s mission statement is simple: to provide training in valuable skills to ensure the future of Q’Barra.

The orphanage is run by the Church of the Sovereign Host, and accepts both orphans and children who are given over to its care for whatever reason. Children who are given up must be given up before they reach puberty, whatever puberty may be for their race. Warforged who find their way to the Academy are accepted for training if they didn’t see combat. If they are seasoned soldiers, they are welcomed as teachers and guardians for the children.

The academy provides all manner of training for its students, leading many to seek a life in Q’Barra’s official military once their training is complete. 

Officially, the Academy is a completely autonomous entity, separate from the government. It has its own rules and governs itself.

Q’Barra: Facing Truth is a campaign for 6 4th level characters. The characters are students at the Academy, and as such should be barely adults, by whatever standard their race uses. For example, a human character should be between 17 and 19, a half-elf should be between 21 and 23.

The Character Creation guidelines are a bit strict, and I recognize that. Please read all three posts carefully. However, this is not simply a "role-playing" or a "smash and grab" campaign. It is both. 

You must be willing to commit at least one post a day to this campaign. I realize that Real Life comes first, but in most circumstances you should be able to shoot me a quick message that you will be gone. If you disappear for more than a week without letting me know, your character is forfeit, and you will be replaced.

In selecting characters for this campaign, I will be looking for the following in rough order of importance:
Interesting character, background, and description
Quality of writing
Filling useful niche within party
Familiarity with Eberron setting (as reflected in background)

I plan to keep submissions open until Friday, 2/09/07. It may run longer, if I don't feel all party slots have been filled. I’ll post a notice 24-hours before closing submissions. 

Note that no characters will be selected until after submissions are closed, so there’s no point in posting “save a spot for my shifter ranger 2/fighter1/cleric1” or whatever. I will select from completed characters only. Of course, if you wish to inquire if a particular concept is a viable candidate before working up the complete character, please feel free to do so. 

Once all members of the party have been chosen, we’ll work on integrating their backgrounds here before the in-character thread starts. All characters must know each other, whether they have a positive relationship or negative relationship. This will be your first exercise in teamwork. 

Sources: Core books, Eberron books, Expanded Psionics Handbook, Complete Series, Miniatures Handbook, and others may be acceptable with permission.

*Edited at noon 02/10/07:*
Here are the submissions I am choosing from. I am only choosing from competed submissions.

*EvolutionKB:* Kaelan Tahlinali (Jin), Changling (Elf) Ranger/Fighter
*Yeoman:* Catherine Valeska, Human Healer/Knight/Fighter/Marshal
*Ethandrew:* Lucien Wildrose, Human Ranger
*Shayuri:* Trebuchet, Warforged Warmage
*Rolzup:* Darrick ir'Davven, Human Knight/Marshal
*Brother Allard:* Swift, Shifter Ranger 
*Rookseye:* Sepoto, Shifter Monk of the Closed Fist (Ninja)
*Ivellious:* Lam (Lucia), Changling Fighter/Rogue
*Craw Hammerfist:* Rheklyn de Syb, Human Diviner
*BRP2:* Charles Feyheart, Human Scout


----------



## Pebele (Feb 2, 2007)

*Character Creation Guidelines*

*Alignment:* This story is about heroes and striving to overcome obstacles. Character quirks and flaws make fine roleplaying, but all characters must be Good or Neutral. 

*Ability Scores:* 34 point buy (and don’t forget to add in your 4th level attribute bonus!)

*Races:* All common races from the Eberron handbook are acceptable, except for Elves and Kalashtar. The Elves long life-span seem out of place in this setting, and with their ties to Reidra, Kalashtar are not going to fit, either.

*Classes:* This is a bit tricky. Because of the school setting, I have had to omit some classes. Below is the list of acceptable classes.
PHB: Bard, Cleric, Fighter, Monk (called Monk of the Open Palm), Paladin, Ranger, Rogue, Sorcerer, Wizard
From Eberron HB: Artificer
PHB2: Duskblade, Knight
Expanded Psionics: all base classes
Complete Psionic: all base classes
Miniature’s Handbook: all base classes
Unearthed Arcana: Any Racial Paragon Class
Complete Adventurer: Ninja (called Monk of the Closed Fist), Spellthief, Scout
Complete Warrior: Swashbuckler (called Fencer), Samurai (called Dragon Warrior)
Complete Divine: Favored Soul

*Feats, Spells, Powers:* In general Core, Expanded Psionics Handbook, Eberron sourcebooks, stuff from the Complete series, Unearthed Arcana, and Miniature’s Handbook is fine. Anything else is unlikely, to say the least.

*Multiclassing:* Multiclassing is acceptable, however it must be written in to the character’s backstory. There must be a reason for multiclassing. 

*Prestige classes:* All prestige classes must be cleared with me. In general Core, Expanded Psionics Handbook, Eberron sourcebooks, stuff from the Complete series, Unearthed Arcana, and Miniature’s Handbook will be fine, however I still like to know what I’m up against so I can work it in.

*Character Progression:* I would like for you to write out your character’s progression to 10th level. I realize this is anal, however I would like to know where the character is going so that I can better arrange details around the party. This progression needs to only include classes, powers and feats for each level.

*Hit Points:* All characters have 75% of their max HP per level (100% for 1st level), rounded down. So, d4=3, d6=4, d8=6, d10-7 and d12=9.

*Starting Equipment:* Characters start with the standard 5400 gp worth of equipment for 4th level characters. There is no limit on the value of any individual item you buy – if you want to blow it all on one thing, that’s your prerogative. There is one twist though – if you don’t use it, you lose it! No character can start the game with more than 10gp in cash. Anything beyond that not spent on equipment is lost. And no, gems are not equipment.

*Artificer Note:* If you want to play an Artificer, you can use up to 50% of your current level’s craft bonus (the rest can be used in-game) and no more than 35% of previous levels’ craft bonus on items you have created (the rest are assumed to have been used on items you’ve already used up). All of these items will be assumed to have been created successfully (but you’ll have to roll as normal for anything you want to create in-game).


----------



## Pebele (Feb 2, 2007)

*Character Template*

Please use the following template for your completed character. All characters submitted MUST follow this template. Do not bother submitting incomplete characters, they will not be considered.

*Name 
Gender 
Race 
Class First Class X Level / Second Class X Level, etc 
Alignment
Patron Deity*

Str ?? –(?? pts)<-- show pts 
Dex ?? – (?? pts)
Con ?? -- (?? pts)
Int ?? -- (?? pts)
Wis ?? -- (?? pts)
Cha ?? -- (?? pts)

Hit Points ??
Action Points ??
AC ??, Touch ??, Flat ??
Init +?? 
BAB +??, Grap +??
Speed ?? (base ??, load 0/0, armor category)
Fort +??, Ref +??, Will +??

+?? Melee, weaponname, 1d6+??, 20/x2, Type
+??/+?? Melee, weaponname/weaponname, 1d6+??/1d6+??, 20/x2 10’, Type
+?? Ranged, weaponname, 1d6+??, 20/x2, 30'r , Type

Size category ??'??" tall, ?? wt, ?? yrs old
Color & type hair, color & type eyes, tone & type skin

Speaks language, language, and language

+?? Skillname (X Ranks + Y Attribute, +Z other) 
+?? Skillname (4acp) add acp if susceptible to armor penalties
+?? Skillname (2cc) add cc if cross classed
+?? Skillname (4 + 2cc) show multiclass ranks separately
+0 Listen (0) 
+0 Spot (0)

*Feats*
-featname (optional brief summary here) 
-featname (optional brief summary here) 

*Racename Traits*
-brief summary
-brief summary
-brief summary

*Classname Abilities*
-brief summary
-brief summary
-brief summary
*
Classname Abilities*
-brief summary of second class' abilities

--delete this section unless wizard, cleric, or druid—
*Spells Prepared*
0th- Spell1, Spell2 
1st- Spell1, Spell2 (D) if domain spell
2nd- Spell1, Spell2 (S) if specialization spell

--delete this section unless wizard—
*Spellbook*
0th- All cantrips
1st- Spell1, Spell2, Spell3

--delete this section unless sorcerer or bard--
*Spells Per Day ??|??/??/??* 
0th- Spell1, Spell2 
1st- Spell1, Spell2 

--delete this section unless psion, wilder, or psychic warrior—
*Power Points ??*
1st- Power1, Power2 (D) if discipline power
2nd- Power1, Power2 

--delete this section unless special things are listed--
*Special *
List any special abilities or miscellaneous information that doesn't fit anywhere else on this character sheet. You can include animal companion stats, familiar's benefits and stats, horse/steed statistics, etc.


*Background*


*Personality*


*Appearance*


Armor (worn, ??wt) ??gp optional
Robe (worn, ??wt) ??gp optionally continue for each item below
Outfitname (worn, ??wt)

Medium Weapon or item (belt left, ??wt) 
Medium Weapon or item (belt right, ??wt)
Tiny Weapon or item (belt front, ??wt) 
Tiny Weapon or item (belt rear, ??wt) 
Other items attached to belt (location, ??wt) 

Bow or Crossbow (left shoulder, ??wt) 
Quiver or Javelin Tube (right shoulder, ??wt)
Backpack (center back, ??wt)
Bedroll (below backpack, ??wt) 
Other items worn on back or shoulders (location, ??wt)

Headband, Hat, Helmet (head, ??wt)
Lenses or Goggles (eyes, ??wt)
Cloak, Cape, or Mantle (worn, ??wt)
Vest, Vestment, or Shirt (worn, ??wt)
Ring (left ??th finger, -wt) 
Ring (right ??th finger, -wt) 
Amulet, Brooch, Medallion, or Necklace (worn, ??wt)
Belt (worn, ??wt)
Gloves or Gauntlets (hands, ??wt) 
Bracers or Bracelets (wrists, ??wt)
Boots or Slippers (feet, ??wt)
Other minor accessories (location, ??wt)

Waterskin- water (backpack, ??wt) 
5 Torches (backpack, ??wt) 
Flint & Steel (backpack, ??wt)
Trail Rations- 1 days (backpack, ??wt)
Other backpack contents (backpack, ??wt)

Coins- ??gp, ??sp, ??cp (pouch, ??wt)
Gemname- ??gp (pouch, -wt)
Gemname- ??gp (pouch, -wt)
Other pouch contents (pouch, ??wt)

*Progression:*
5th level class, feats
6th level class, feats
7th level class, feats
8th level class, feats
9th level class, feats
10th level class, feats

_Remove any items from this sample list that the character doesn't have. Keep a blank line between the separate categories (main clothing, belt things, shoulders/back, accessories worn, jewelry, backpack contents, pouch contents) to help organize the character.

The equipment listed should show where everything is usually carried during "hands-free" situations, such as when sitting in the tavern drinking an ale, or climbing up a rope in a dungeon, or carrying your unconscious companion's body back to town to be healed. Even though the character may typically carry certain equipment in his hands, writing your character sheet like this will help visualize where everything goes during any hands-free situations that come up
_


----------



## ByteRynn (Feb 2, 2007)

I am working on a submission to this right now-this game looks very neat and well-planned.


*Name*  Ven 
*Gender* Usually Male 
*Race*  Changeling 
Cleric 4 of the Sovereign Host 
NG
*Patron Deity* The Sovereign Host

Str 13 –(5 pts)
Dex 12 – (4 pts)
Con 13 -- (5 pts)
Int 14 -- (6 pts)
Wis 16 -- (8 pts+1 at 4th)
Cha 14 -- (6 pts)

Hit Points 30
Action Points 7
AC 20, Touch 11, Flat 19
Init +1 
BAB +3, Grap +4
Speed 20 (base 30, heavy load 103.5/150, heavy armor)
Fort +5, Ref +2, Will +7

+6 Melee, mw longsword, 1d8+1, 19-20/x2, Slashing
+4 Melee, light mace, 1d6+1, 20/x2, Bludgeoning
+4 Melee, dagger, 1d4+1, 19-20/x2, Piercing
+4 Ranged, dagger, 1d4+1, 19-20/x2, 10'r , Piercing

Medium 4'5"-6'5" tall, 139 lb., 17 yrs old
short-cropped grey hair, pale eyes, featureless grey skin skin

Speaks Common, Elven, Dwarven, and Orc

+4 Bluff (0 Ranks + 2 Cha, +2 racial)
+3 Craft (blacksmith) (1 ranks, +2 Int)
+10 Concentration (7 ranks, +1 Con, +2 Spell domain)
+9 Diplomacy (7 ranks, +2 Cha)
+12 Disguise (0 ranks, +2 Cha, +10 circumstance)
+4 Intimidate (0 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 racial) 
+3 Listen (+3 Wis)
+4 Profession (Bartender) (1 rank, +3 Wis)
+4 Profession (Beggar) (1 rank, +3 Wis)
+4 Profession (Farmer) (1 rank, +3 Wis)
+4 Profession (Sailor) (1 ranks, +3 Wis)
+5 Sense Motive (0 ranks, +3 Wis, +2 racial)
+11 Spellcraft (7 ranks, +2 Int, +2 Spell Domain)
+3 Spot (+3 Wis)

*Feats*
-Persona Immersion (generate false divination results) 
-Worldly Focus (Need no holy symbol to cast divine spells)
-Martial Weapon Proficiency (Longsword)
-Weapon Focus (Longsword) 

*Changeling Traits*
-+2 racial bonus on saves vs. Sleep and Charm effects
-+2 Bluff, Intimidate, and Sense Motive
-Natural Linguist (languages as class skills)
-Minor Change Shape (full round action, as disguise self but physical features only)

*Cleric Abilities*
-Turn Undead 5/day
-Domain: War (Weapon Focus and Proficiency: Longsword)
-Domain: Spell (+2 Concentration and Spellcraft)

*Spells Prepared*
0th- Spell1, Spell2, Spell3, Spell4, Spell5 
1st- Spell1, Spell2, Spell3, Spell4, Spell(D)
2nd- Spell1, Spell2, Spell3, Spell(D)

*Background*[sblock]
For all intents and purposes, the instructors at the Academy raised Ven.  Before living there, he had lived a squalid and depressing life, so he very much appreciated the good folk of the Academy taking him in, nurturing him, and teaching him.  He found himself drawn to religous studies, and he showed promise-eventually learning to perform the miracles of the Sovereign Host.  Ven has a unique approach to worshiping the host, using his ability to mimic the shapes of others to help him take forms reflecting on each of the Sovereign, depending on the situation he is facing.  By seeing the world by an array of eyes, he better understands the multi-faceted dogma of the Sovereign Host, and is able to access the many miracles it can provide.  Over the years he has started to learn skills and professions from many walks of life, allowing him to truly immerse himself in his different viewpoints.  He has lived for weeks at a time as any number of different people.[/sblock]

*Personality*[sblock]
Ven actually has roughly nine personalities that he cycles between, each one corresponding to the devotion and worship of one of the nine aspects of the Sovereign Host.
Venessa Stormweather:[Sblock]Venessa is Ven's embodiment of Arawai.  She is very kind and nurturing.  She claims to be the wife of an old merchant Captain who recently died, and occasionally looks for work as a sailor or adventurer.  She tells people wondering why she is adventuring that she saw too much on the high seas, and learned too much to not make herself useful when she can.[/sblock]
Avendale the Mysterious:[sblock]  Avendale, Ven's face of Aureon, likes to speak in riddles and clues, and refuses to come out and say anything in anything resembling a straightfoward manner.  He is very fond of books-and seems practically in heaven when in a library.  He adventures as a student of magic, using his magical learning to help uncover greater secrets to add to his power.[/sblock]
Raven's Wing:[sblock]Raven's Wing, Ven's face of Balinor, is very open, good-natured, and friendly.  He'll drink with you all the night long and love to hear stories of adventures and travels.  He's very kind to all animals, though, he enjoys a good hunt.  That said, when someone crosses him and tries to get away with it, he does everything in his power to hunt them down and show them the error of their ways.[/sblock]
Goodwife Venalla: [sblock] Goody Venalla, Ven's face of Boldrei, is a kind midwife[/sblock]   

[/sblock]

*Appearance*[sblock]
It depends on who he is.[/sblock]

*Gear*[sblock]
_+1 glamered banded mail_ (worn, 35 lb.)
Outfitname (worn, ??wt)

mw Longsword (belt left, 4 lb.) 
Medium Weapon or item (belt right, ??wt)
Tiny Weapon or item (belt front, ??wt) 
Tiny Weapon or item (belt rear, ??wt) 
Other items attached to belt (location, ??wt) 

Bow or Crossbow (left shoulder, ??wt) 
Quiver or Javelin Tube (right shoulder, ??wt)
Backpack (center back, ??wt)
Bedroll (below backpack, ??wt) 
Other items worn on back or shoulders (location, ??wt)

Headband, Hat, Helmet (head, ??wt)
Lenses or Goggles (eyes, ??wt)
Cloak, Cape, or Mantle (worn, ??wt)
Vest, Vestment, or Shirt (worn, ??wt)
Ring (left ??th finger, -wt) 
Ring (right ??th finger, -wt) 
Amulet, Brooch, Medallion, or Necklace (worn, ??wt)
Belt (worn, ??wt)
Gloves or Gauntlets (hands, ??wt) 
Bracers or Bracelets (wrists, ??wt)
Boots or Slippers (feet, ??wt)
Other minor accessories (location, ??wt)

Waterskin- water (backpack, ??wt) 
5 Torches (backpack, ??wt) 
Flint & Steel (backpack, ??wt)
Trail Rations- 1 days (backpack, ??wt)
Other backpack contents (backpack, ??wt)

Coins- ??gp, ??sp, ??cp (pouch, ??wt)
Gemname- ??gp (pouch, -wt)
Gemname- ??gp (pouch, -wt)
Other pouch contents (pouch, ??wt)[/sblock]

*Progression:*
5th level cleric
6th level Sovereign Speaker (Commerce Domain), Combat Casting
7th level Sovereign Speaker (Travel Domain)
8th level Sovereign Speaker (Magic Domain)
9th level Sovereign Speaker, Healing Luck (Life Domain)
10th level Sovereign Speaker (Protection Domain)

Still in progress.  I need to type out descriptions of his 9 personalities, their appearences, and finish purchasing gear.  Also, I need to work up some sample spell lists.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 2, 2007)

You mention feat allowance in the complete series, does this include the new ones, complete mage and complete scoudrel?  What about allowances of variant class features/racial substitution levels?  Here is my character.

Name: Jin or Kaelan Tahlinali
Gender:  Male
Race:  Changling(elf, shapechanger)
Class:  Ranger2/Fighter2 
Alignment:  NG
Patron Diety:  Ancestor Worship

Str 16 –(10 pts) 
Dex 15 – (6 pts) + Level 4 Stat increase
Con 14 -- (6 pts)
Int 14 -- (6 pts)
Wis 14 -- (6 pts)
Cha 8 -- (0 pts)

Hit Points 36
Action Points 7
AC 17, Touch 12, Flatfooted 16 
Init +2 
BAB +4, Grap +7
Speed 30 (base 30, light load 71/76, light armor)
Fort +9, Ref +6, Will +3
+9 Melee, Masterwork Double Scimitar, 1d6+4, 18-20/x2, Slashing
+7/+7 Melee, Masterwork Double Scimitar, 1d6+3/1d6+1, 18-20/x2, Slashing
+7 Ranged, Masterwork Mighty Composite(+3)Longbow, 1d8+3, 20/x3, Piercing
+7 Melee, Dagger, 1d4+3, Piercing or Slashing

Size category:  Medium 5'7" tall, 145lb,  19yrs old
Shoulder length brown hair, green eyes, tan skin

Speaks common, elven, and dwarven

Skills
+4 Bluff (3cc Ranks -1 Chr +2 Racial)
+5 Climb (2 Ranks +3 Str)
+12 Disguise (3 Ranks -1 Chr +10 circumstance)
+9 Hide (+10 in dark of shadowy illumination (5 Ranks +2cc Ranks +2 Dex +1 circumstance(maybe))
+5 Jump (2 Ranks +3 Str)
+4 Knowledge(History) (2cc Ranks +2 Int)
+4 Knowledge(Nature) (2 Ranks +2 Int)
+7 Listen (5 Ranks +2 Wis)
+9 Move Silently (5 Ranks +2cc Ranks +2 Dex)
+7 Sense Motive (3cc Ranks +2 Wis +2 Racial)
+5 Spellcraft (3cc Ranks +2 Int)
+7 Spot (5 Ranks +2 Wis)
+6 Survival (4 Ranks +2 Wis)

Feats
-Able Learner (cc skills cost only one skill point) 
-Racial Emulation (gain subtype of form, qualify for feats PrCs, etc of form)
-Power Attack
-Weapon Focus (Double Scimitar)
-Track 

Changeling Traits
-Shapechanger subtype
+2 bonus on saves vs sleep and charm effects
+2 racial bonus on Bluff, Intimidate, and Sense Motive
-Natural Linguist(Speak Language is always a class skill)
-Minor Change Shape(minor physical change, +10 on disguise checks)

Fighter Abilities
-Fighter Bonus feats:  (Power attack and Weapon focus (double scimitar taken))

Ranger Abilities
-Favored Enemy:  Humanoid(Reptilian) (+2 on bluff, sense motive, listen, spot, survival, and damage rolls involving Reptilian Humanoids)
-Wild Empathy(1d20+1 to influence the attitude of animals, works like diplomacy)
-Combat Style(gains two weapon fighting as a bonus feat, but only while wearing light or no armor)


Special 
Due to being from the region of Valenar, Kaelan treats the Valenar Double Scimitar as a martial weapon 


[sblock=Background]_From the Journal of Kaelan Tahlinali_
	I don’t remember much of my childhood before I joined The Academy.  What I do remember is from the stories my adoptive mother told my teacher, Argent.  Argent told me the stories so I would have at least some understanding of where I came from.  All they’ve left me is more questions though.
	Apparently I was left in a birch bark cradle on the doorstep of a Valenar dwelling clutching a drawing of a Valenar woman with my name written on it.  My adoptive mother, Amadethfel, took good care of me, but I don’t even think she knew.  She was a weaver in our group.  I didn’t see my father, Saebrar, much.  He spent much of his time helping rebuilding ancient fortresses.
	I remember being able to make minor physical changes to my body at a very young age.  I realized then that I was not like the Valenar which I considered my family.  I was an outsider, and I knew if they found out, they would shun me for it.  I saw how they treated non-Valenar traveling through our territory.  I was ashamed of my abilities and seldom spoke.  My life changed shortly after my fourth birthday.
	It was approaching sunset, and dinner was almost ready.  I looked toward the horizon and so a mounted human silhouetted in the failing light.  I knew it was a human because it sat much higher in the saddle than the Valenar.  He waved, and several Valenar waved back on their way to approach him.  I saw them shake hands with the man and welcome him to a seat next to a fire.  My mother took his horse, it was a beautiful Valenar war horse!  Who was this human that commanded the respect of the Valenar?
	From my seat on the other side of the fire, I could see him talking to several of our group’s hunters.  He was clad is a loose fitting white robe.  I could hear the jingle of chain mail underneath it.  A double scimitar was stored on his back.  A longbow was over his shoulder.  His hair was a silver color, and his eyes were a piercing blue.  The Valenar called him Argent.  I could barely hear them over the bubbling of the stew pot.  At first it was casual conversation, talk of an Academy, how long it’s been since Argent was last here.  It had been five years.  Then the tone changed.  Argent talked about how the lizardfold were growing more and more bold on attacking the citizens of Q’barra.  At this point in the conversation, Argent gazed across the fire at me and stared directly into my eyes.  Argent then leaned close to the hunter he was talking to and whispered into his ear.  I could barely make out they said.  Argent asked where I had come from.  The hunter explained I was an orphan, dropped off in the night.  Argent slowly nodded.
	Argent went to talk to my mother.  I couldn’t hear what they said, but they were both glancing at me, I could see the tears in my mother’s eyes.  Had the stranger see through my disguise, did he tell my mother my secret?
	The following morning my mother talked to me, she said I was going with Argent to the Academy.  It would better for me there.

				*	*	*	*	*

	The lone elf walked slowly up to the Academy.  He was dressed in dark colors, greens, browns, and black.  Red splatterings were spread about his dress, like blood.  A double scimitar hung on his back and a longbow was slung over his shoulder.  A veil covered the lower half of his face.  Elves didn’t seek training here, although there were a few elven trainers.  A small crowd of teens had gathered to witness his arrival.  “I don’t recognize many of them,” he thought.  “I wonder if they’ll recognize me?”
	No looks of recognition crossed the faces of the onlookers.  Several had looks of bewilderment as the stranger raised his hand in greeting.  The gathering looked back to see one of the trainers from the Academy, a silver-haired man with blue eyes.  Argent raised his hand in greeting.  The pair shook hands then embraced.
	“Jin, it’s been months, where have you been, and where are the others?  We feared you all dead.”  At his words several in the group gasped.  They had heard about Jin and his companions, they had departed almost two seasons ago to investigate some lizardfolk tracks that were to close to the Academy.
	The elf removed his veil to reveal a trio of long scars tracing across his cheek. “My name is Kaelan now, I’ll tell you what happened.”  
				*	*	*	*	*
	“The five of us had departed.  Myself, Ilthas, Drogar, Karen, and Zislas.  The cold sun lizardfold had been getting close to the Academy and the five of us had been sent to investigate and eliminate the threat if necessary.  A day’s journey outside in the academy I found the tracks, they were deep and fresh.  I thought is was probably a war party.  We followed the tracks for several days, we just couldn’t catch up to them.”
	“We were alert for any threats, but we never saw the Valenar melt out of brush.  He wore shadowweave clothes and a double scimitar was in his hands.  We nearly sprung into action, but he put a finger to his lips, silencing us.  His name was Kaelan and he was stalking a war party of lizardfolk.  Kaelan was going to attack them, but he needed to do more scouting, he asked us if we would like to join in the glory.  Upon learning that I was skilled in the art of stealth, Kaelan asked if I like to accompany him on the scouting forays.  I agreed.”
	“We stalked the lizardfolk for about a month.  We had seen their routines as predictable as they were.  At the time, I didn’t know it, but we were getting farther and farther into the Cold Sun Tribes territory.  Kaelan and I become close, we had many of the same skills, and the same outlook on life.  He told me stories of his sacred ancestor, Feralasaliam.  Feralasaliam gave him strength and skill in battle, and protected him from harm.  While stalking the lizardfolk, I couldn’t help but stare at Kaelan, he was as silent as an owl and you could barely see him against the brush.”
	“We were to attack the lizardfolk at dusk, but Kaelan had to do something first.  He knew I wasn’t an elf, but he saw past that, to my skill as a hunter.  His words echoed my feelings, we felt like brothers.  He wanted to make it official, he drew his long knife and cut into his palm, all the while saying a prayer to Feralasaliam and the other ancestor sprits that guide the Valenar warriors.  He took my hand in his and cut my palm as well, it hurt, but not as much as I thought.  He placed our palms together.  He said now I had true Valenar blood in my veins, I was one of them in body as well as mind.  With that the 6 of us went into the brush to finish what we had started.”
	“Zislas enchanted our weapons to make them more effective against the lizardfolk.  Ilthas opened the battle with an illusionary fog, it would affect those lizardfolk who believed it was real, it had no effect on us.  The rest of us charged into battle, Karen was there to heal the wounded, Drogar held his greataxe in both hands as he cut into the nearest foe.”
	“Then I realized something was wrong, there were more tents, and they were larger.  I saw the large footprints coming into the camp from the opposite direction.  The source of those footprints then came out of one of the larger tents, blackscale lizardfolk.”  The crowd gasped at this, blackscales were formidable foes, only a handful of trainers had even seen them.
	It was a slaughter, Karen fell first, several blackscale javelins piercing her chest.  Zislas was next, he got surrounded by Cold Sun lizardfolk and was pulled limb from limb.  Drogar’s head was caved in by a blackscale greatclub.  Ilthas tried to escape by going invisible but standing water gave him away.  A blackscale tackled him to the earth, the only sign of Ilthas was the scream and the growing red puddle covering the ground.  Kaelan fought on, his double scimitar was a blur as it cleaved off the arms several Cold Sun lizardfolk that had been near.  There was too many though.  I did something horrible then, I ran, I heard Kaelan’s death scream moments later.  I was a coward, I left my brother to die.  
	I evaded Cold Sun patrols and war parties for the next two months.  I thought about what I did.  I honor my brother now, by mimicking his likeness, and undertaking the spiritual journey he had not completed. The goal was to have his and Feralasaliam souls becoming one.  I hoped by mimicking him, I would be half the warrior he was.  It is strange because I feel he is still with me.  Like the feeling you get when you walk into a thin fog.  I can feel him around me.  I wish to return to my training Argent.  Kaelan taught me a lot, but I feel like can learn much more.
*****
Kaelan groaned, stretching his back like a great jungle cat.  Some training this is, he thought as he looked around at the training room he was in.  This one was modeled like the inside of an bar.  Hardwood floors, tables, chairs, not to mention the bar.  He dipped his mop in the bucket of hot, soapy water at his feet.  He had seeked to train, to further his combat ability, to honor his brother, Kaelan.  Here he was mopping the floor, cleaning up the spilled water and sweat.  The trainers prepared them for real life, the school wasn't just about standing in some plain featureless room mimicing one of the teachers.  Here one could gain an advantage; the height of a table, the cover of the bar, spilled water to create unstable footing.  Suspended, he thought again, he'd be doing dirty work like this for another month.  As much as he hated it, it was the rules, he should have returned to the Academy after scouting, they had been in the wilderness way too long and way too deep into Cold Sun territory.  He paused, and pulled out the picture from his belt pouch on the small of his back.  It was the lovely Valenar woman and above it was scribbled "this is my son Jin, take care of him for me."  He had wondered much about his real mother, was this her?  Where was she, was she looking for him?  Kaelan neatly folded the paper, and tucked back into his pouch.[/sblock]

[sblock=Personality]  Jin, or Kaelan as he is called now, is withdrawn and still slightly ashamed of his actions in the lizardfolk camp.  When he isolated himself from the rest of his Valenar family, it had an impact on his how outgoing he is as an adult.  Kaelan still feels shame for leaving his brother, and getting his companions killed.  Kaelan rarely speaks, he is a hunter first and foremost.  However, he will not hesitate to give battle tactics to others.  In the wilds, Kaelan eyes are always scanning the landscape for threats.  If confronted about the happenings in the lizardfolk encampment, he insists he is a different person now.  If his elf form is seen through, Kaelan, insists that he is Valenar, mind, body, and soul.  When he is troubled and or alone, Kaelan will look at the picture of the Valenar woman.[/sblock]

[sblock=Appearance]Kaelan is 5’7” and 145lbs in his changeling form.  In his Valenar form(which he is always in) he is a tall Valenar at 5’5” and about the same weight.  Kaelan wears a dark green Darkweave explorers outfit, it is spotted with brown to mimic bloodstains.  A veil covers the lower half of his face.  With the veil up you can see a scar that runs horizontally under his eye.  Concealed beneath the veil are two more scars parallel to the first.  A longbow is on his right shoulder and a double scimitar is sheathed near it.  A dagger is on his left hip, and a light mace on his right hip.  A mithral shirt is concealed under his Darkweave clothes.[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]Mithral Chain shirt+1 (worn, 10 lb, 0 acp) 
Dagger (belt, left hip, 1lb)
Light Mace(belt, right hip, 5lb)
Vest of Resistance +1 (worn, 1lb) 
2 Belt Pouches (belt front and back, 1lb)
Darkweave Explorers Outfit(Worn, 8lb)

Backpack (center back, 2lb)
Bedroll (below backpack, 5lbwt) 
MW Double Scimitar (sheathed over right shoulder, 15wt)
Masterwork Mighty Composite(+3) longbow (right shoulder, 3lb)
Quiver of arrows(20 arrows, left shoulder, 3lb)
2 Triple Weapon Capsule Retainers(one on each of end of double scimitar)

3 Sundrods (backpack, 3lb)
Waterskin- water (backpack, 4lb)
Flint & Steel (backpack)
Trail Rations- 2 days (backpack, 2lb)
Silk Rope, 50ft (backpack, 5lb)
Whetstone (backpack, 1lb)
Alchemist Fire (backpack, 1lb)
Wand of Cure light wounds  50 charges(backpack)
4 Quickflame weapon capsules(one on each end of double scimitar, others in backpack)
4 Quickfrost weapon capsules(one on each end of double scimitar, others in backpack)
4 Quickshock weapon capsules(one on each end of double scimitar, others in backpack)
4 Quicksilver weapon capsules(backpack)
4 Ghostblight weapon capsules(backpack)
2 Auran Masks(backpack, *lb)

Coins- 3gp, 6sp, 8cp ( belt pouch,back, ~.2lb)
Traveling Papers (belt pouch, front)
Identification Papers (belt pouch, front)
Keenear powder (belt pouch, front)
Fareye oil(belt pouch, front)
Picture of Valenar woman(belt pouch, back)[/sblock]

Progression:
5th Warshaper 1
6th Warshaper2, Bladebearer of the Valenar
7th Revenant Blade1 
8th Revenant Blade2 
9th Revenant Blade3, Improved two weapon fighting(if can get 17 dex) if not leap attack
10th Revenant Blade4

Goals:  

Find the identity of the Valenar woman drawn on the piece of paper he carries.
Avenge his brother, Kaelan, and find his zaelshin tu.
Find Kaelan's family and tell them of how he was killed.
Find his real mother.
Become a great Valenar warrior.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 2, 2007)

Good point...I did notice warforged can get military training at the Academy...but that doesn't seem to include Warmage training...

I do have a hankering to play though. A Duskblade could be a lot of fun I think. Look in this spot for a sheet soon!


----------



## Pebele (Feb 3, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> You mention feat allowance in the complete series, does this include the new ones, complete mage and complete scoudrel?  What about allowances of variant class features/racial substitution levels?  I'll update things here.




Yes, feats from Complete Mage and Complete Scoundrel are acceptable. 

I will not be allowing for the variant features from Complete Mage, if that is what you mean. I am also not allowing racial substitution levels. 

I look forward to seeing what you come up with!



			
				shayuri said:
			
		

> Good point...I did notice warforged can get military training at the Academy...but that doesn't seem to include Warmage training...
> 
> I do have a hankering to play though. A Duskblade could be a lot of fun I think. Look in this spot for a sheet soon!




The Warmage is featured in the Miniatures Handbook, and it is an acceptable class. Please note that Warforged can certainly get training, but make sure they were created at the end of the war, and so are not seasoned combatants.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 3, 2007)

Oh most definitely. That is very much part of the concept.


----------



## Yeoman (Feb 3, 2007)

This sounds really interesting. So here's my submission.

Name: Catherine Valeska
Class: Healer 1 / Knight 1 / Fighter 1 / Marshal 1
Race: Human
Gender: Female
Alignment: Lawful Good
Patron Deity: Dol Arrah

Str 14 –- (6 pts)
Dex 12 –- (4 pts)
Con 14 -- (6 pts)
Int 14 -- (6 pts)
Wis 14 -- (6 pts)
Cha 15 -- (6 pts)

Hit Points 38 
Action Points 7
Armor Class: 19 (+8 Dragonhide Full Plate, +1 Dexterity)
Touch: 11 (+1 Dexterity)
Flat Footed: 18 (+8 Dragonhide Full Plate)
Init +1
Base Attack Bonus: +2
Grapple Modifier: +4
Speed 20' (base 20', load 109.6/116, Heavy Armor, Medium Load)
Fort +8, Ref +1, Will +7

+6 Melee, Masterwork Halberd, 1d10+3, 20/x3, Piercing or Slashing
+4 Ranged, Masterwork Darkwood Composite Long Bow, 1d8+2, 20/x3, 110', Piercing
+4 Melee or +3 Ranged, Cold Iron Dagger, 1d4+2, 19-20/x2, 10', Piercing or Slashing
+4 Melee or +3 Ranged, Silver Dagger, 1d4+1, 19-20/x2, 10', Piercing or Slashing

Medium, 5'2" tall, 109 Lbs, 19 yrs old
Blonde hair, Blue eyes, Fair skin

Speaks Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Halfling, Riedran

Concentration: +6 (4 Ranks, +2 Constitution)
Diplomacy: +12 (7 Ranks, +2 Charisma, +3 Skill Focus) (2cc - 5 Class)
Heal: +6 (4 Ranks, +2 Wisdom)
Knowledge (Nature): +9 (7 Ranks, +2 Intelligence) 
Knowledge (Religion): +9 (7 Ranks, +2 Intelligence) (1cc - 6 class)
Listen: +2 (0 Ranks, +2 Wisdom)
Ride: +3 (2 Ranks, +1 Dexterity)
Speak Language: 4 Ranks (3cc - 1 class)
Spellcraft: +6 (4 Ranks, +2 Intelligence) 
Spot: +2 (0 Ranks, +2 Wisdom)

Feats
Augmented Healing: Conjuration (Healing) spells heal an additional 2 points per spell level.
Daunting Presence: Standard Action, DC 14 Will Save or be shaken. Target must be within 30', have line of sight to Catherine, and be intelligent.
Practiced Spellcaster (Healer): +4 to Healer caster level, bonus capped at Hit Dice.
Weapon Focus (Halberd): +1 to hit when using a Halberd.

Human Traits
Humanoid (Human)
+1 Skill Point per level
Bonus Feat at 1st Level
Favored Class (Any)

Special Abilities
-Healing Hands, Catherine adds her Charisma bonus to all Conjuration (Healing) spells to determine the amount of damage healed.
-Fighting Challenge +1, Swift Action, Target must have an intelligence of 5 or higher, speak a language (Catherine does not need to share this language, and have a CR equal to or greater than Catherine's character level -2. If qualified, Catherine gains a +1 bonus to Will Saves, and attack and damage rolls against this target. This lasts for 5 + Catherine's Charisma bonus rounds. If Catherine's target reduces her to 0 or less hit points, she loses 2 uses of the Knight's Challenge ability for that day.
-Knight's Challenge, 3 uses per day.
-Knight's Code, Catherine will not strike a flat footed opponent, gains no attack roll bonus when flanking, and may not deal lethal damage to helpless foes.
-Minor Aura (Over the Top), Swift Action, All allies (including Catherine) within 60' gain a circumstance bonus equal to Catherine's charisma bonus on damage rolls when charging. This ability can be maintained indefinitely, and can be active outside of combat. 

Magic
Type: Prepared Divine
Caster Level: 4
0 Level Spells Prepared: Cure Minor Wounds x3, Light
1st Level Spells Prepared: Cure Light Wounds x3, Protection from Evil
[sblock]
Background
Catherine’s earliest memory is of being handed over to a Warforged. She remembers her mother crying, and then running out the door. She remembers her father kissing her forehead and leaving her with his golden locket. Then he was gone, and she remembers the Warforged carrying her gently inside the orphanage.(The warforged she would learn later was named Sentinel and was purchased from House Cannith near the beginning of the battles with the lizardfolk nearly 30 years ago. The warforged purchased at that time serve as guards and caretakers of the children.)

It was difficult for her to fit in, at first. She wasn’t an orphan after all, she had been given up. Her parents weren’t dead, she was simply unwanted. And she didn’t understand. The other children didn’t understand, they assumed there must be something wrong with her, some reason she wasn’t wanted.

Catherine got over it. She was a very smart and quiet child. She was drawn to the religious services offered at the orphanage, and to Dol Arrah in particular. 

As she got older and started classes at the Academy she began to take on the role of caretaker for younger children. She was especially drawn to other children who had been given up, searching them out and offering her shoulder to cry on. She threw herself in to her studies, becoming quite the teacher’s pet and earning more ire from some of the students.

She knows the Academy sees her as one of its success stories, and she strives to live up to that title. She knows that a fair number of the other students do not care for her, and she doesn’t care. She throws herself in to everything she does completely, with no room for anything else.

Catherine quietly reads from her prayer books with any free time she has. That was how she met Tristan. He sat beside her shortly after he came to the orphanage, and before she could even introduce herself he was crying. She learned that his parents had recently been killed by pirates, and that was why he was at the Academy.

She has quite the crush on Tristan, though she’s not sure if he knows. They have become best friends, however. He has taught her his native language, Riedran, and she has picked it up quickly. 

Seeing how easily she picked up Riedran, she was quickly placed in a class to learn Draconic at the Academy, in order to better communicate with the lizardfolk in the area. Even as she picked that up, the instructors noted a natural talent for linguistics and trained her in Elven (to communicate with the Valenar elves to the west), and in the other common languages of the continent's races.

During her time at the academy, Catherine trained in the areas of healing and medical attention, honorable combat, and tactics and leadership. 

Catherine continually pushes herself in all areas, and she takes on any assignment that the Academy offers her.

Personality
Catherine has a very motherly and empathic nature. She often breaks away in melee combat to heal injured allies. A natural leader, Catherine will often take charge of groups or situations, but if someone has already taken on the mantle of leadership, she follows readily. 

Appearance
Short and slight of build, Catherine is quite strong for her size. Her hair is neatly trimmed and comes just short of the nape of her neck. Catherine's piercing blue eyes (inherited from her mother) are usually very friendly and welcoming, but when angered her gaze often unnerves her enemies.

Equipment 
Masterwork Halberd, (On sling over left shoulder, 12 Lbs)   310gp
Masterwork Darkwood Composite Long Bow (Strength +2), (Right Shoulder next to quiver, 1.5 Lbs) 630gp
2 Cold Iron Daggers (Right and Left Hip, 2 Lbs) 8gp
2 Silver Daggers (Right and Left Boot, 2 Lbs) 44gp
Quiver of 40 Arrows (Right Shoulder, 6 Lbs) 2gp
Dragonhide Full Plate Armor (Worn, 50 Lbs) 3,300gp

Backpack (center back, 2 Lbs) 2gp
Waterskin (backpack, 4 Lbs) 1gp
Everburning Torch (backpack, 1 Lb) 110gp
Flint & Steel (backpack) 1gp
6 Days of Trail Rations (backpack, 6 Lbs) 3 gp
8 Potions of Cure Light Wounds (backpack, .6 Lbs) 400gp
Potion of Protection from Evil (backpack, .1 Lb) 50gp
2 Flasks of Alchemist's Fire (backpack, 1 Lb) 40gp 
4 Flasks of Holy Water (backpack, 4 Lbs) 100gp
2 Healer's Kits (backpack, 2 Lbs) 100gp
2 Flasks of Antitoxin (backpack) 100gp 
10 Blessed Bandages (backpack) 100gp
Golden Teardrop Pendant (Worn) 25gp
Silver Holy Symbol of Dol Arrah (Worn, 1 Lb) 25gp
Book of Scripture (Backpack, 3 Lbs) 10gp
Religious Text (Backpack, 3 Lbs) 10gp
Leather Bound Journal (Backpack, 1 Lb) 7gp
2 Vials of Ink (Backpack, .2 Lbs) 2 gp
10 Inkpens (Backpack) 1 gp
50' of Silken Rope (secured under backpack, 5 Lbs) 10gp
Traveler's Clothes (Backpack, 5 Lbs) 1gp
Belt Pouch (waist, .5 Lbs) 1gp
Traveling Papers (pouch) 2sp
Identification Papers (pouch) 2gp
Signal Whistle (pouch) 8sp

4 gp remaining.

Progression:
5th level Healer, Skill Focus (Heal) - Bonus
6th level Knight, Combat Focus, Mounted Combat - Bonus
7th level Fighter, Improved Toughness
8th level Marshal, -
9th level Human Paragon, Master Linguist
10th level Human Paragon, Combat Stability
[/sblock]

I added the couple items I asked about to her equipment list after all.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 3, 2007)

Yeoman: Catherine looks good. Thanks for asking about those items, and thanks for putting in the spoiler block.


----------



## Torillan (Feb 3, 2007)

I'd like to play a Hobgoblin fighter/rogue, but I wanted to make sure you'd allow that.  You listed sources as the Eberron Campaign book, and goblinoids are listed as acceptable.  I want to make sure its OK with _YOU_ .


----------



## Yeoman (Feb 3, 2007)

Pebele said:
			
		

> Yeoman: Catherine looks good. Thanks for asking about those items, and thanks for putting in the spoiler block.




No problem. I also made those changes you asked about.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 3, 2007)

Torillan said:
			
		

> I'd like to play a Hobgoblin fighter/rogue, but I wanted to make sure you'd allow that.  You listed sources as the Eberron Campaign book, and goblinoids are listed as acceptable.  I want to make sure its OK with _YOU_ .




I want to keep the campaign to common and non-level adjusted races.

Sorry! But I hope to see what you come up with within those restrictions.



			
				yeoman said:
			
		

> No problem. I also made those changes you asked about.




Thanks!


----------



## Torillan (Feb 3, 2007)

Pebele said:
			
		

> I want to keep the campaign to common and non-level adjusted races.
> 
> Sorry! But I hope to see what you come up with within those restrictions.




Understood.  Thank you for getting back so quick!

I hope to have something posted later tonite.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 3, 2007)

EvolutionKB: Kaelan looks great. I like how you worked in the details I had asked you to. I might have a couple questions for you later.

ByteRynn: Ven looks good so far, I'm eager to see him fully complete.

Torillan: Thank you for asking beforehand. I hope to see a submission from you soon.


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hmm, do you have any house rules?

I might be playing an Arcane Archer for something new... but the one in DMG is kind of poor. A user in this website named Nift made a really awesome and balanced edit of it that I would be more interested in using... I don't have the link on me, but I'm sure I could find it. If you don't allow that concept, I'll simply play another build.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm interesting in putting my name in the hat. I'm at work now, but I should have a formal submission in before the end of the evening. Just so I understand, you'll select the best 6 in terms of character development/party cohesiveness?


----------



## Pebele (Feb 4, 2007)

BRP2 said:
			
		

> Hmm, do you have any house rules?
> 
> I might be playing an Arcane Archer for something new... but the one in DMG is kind of poor. A user in this website named Nift made a really awesome and balanced edit of it that I would be more interested in using... I don't have the link on me, but I'm sure I could find it. If you don't allow that concept, I'll simply play another build.




I'm not playing with any house rules. In order to make it fair to everyone, I'm only allowing published material. 

Sorry, but I do hope that you'll submit something!



			
				ethandrew said:
			
		

> I'm interesting in putting my name in the hat. I'm at work now, but I should have a formal submission in before the end of the evening. Just so I understand, you'll select the best 6 in terms of character development/party cohesiveness?




Take your time, I'm planning on keeping submissions open until next Friday, at least. 

To answer your question: Yes, when I close submissions, I will look through them and decide who I feel will make the most successful party, in both simple mechanics and in terms of story-telling.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 4, 2007)

Pebele said:
			
		

> To answer your question: Yes, when I close submissions, I will look through them and decide who I feel will make the most successful party, in both simple mechanics and in terms of story-telling.




I appreciate the speedy response, something that bodes well for a pbp game. I have a large block of unscheduled time tonight, and so I would hope to get to you a character. How in depth would you like the background? Would you prefer a closed-off, this is how it is/was, or rather one littered with plot-hooks and the ilk? I'm merely asking out of curiosity of how "out there" I should get.


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 4, 2007)

Well okay then, I guess I can understand.

I'll have a character concept ready by tonight or Monday.


----------



## Rookseye (Feb 4, 2007)

I'd like to throw my hat in the ring as well, will have something by Sunday night...


----------



## Pebele (Feb 4, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> I appreciate the speedy response, something that bodes well for a pbp game. I have a large block of unscheduled time tonight, and so I would hope to get to you a character. How in depth would you like the background? Would you prefer a closed-off, this is how it is/was, or rather one littered with plot-hooks and the ilk? I'm merely asking out of curiosity of how "out there" I should get.




Thank you, I'm excited about this campaign and I hope to find a group of players who will be as committed to it as I am.

As for the background, I will leave that to you and your style. If you'd like to give lots of information that I may be able to use as plot-hooks, that is great with me. 

The more information that can be given about the character's personality and reason for being at the Academy, the easier it will be to integrate the character with the rest of the group.

Rookseye: I look forward to seeing your submission.

BRP2: Thank you for understanding. I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks, I'm glad you like it.  If there is anything you want to ask, or if you think there are things that I need to add, let me know.


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 4, 2007)

I intend on playing a Knight character with a great deal of focus on using shields.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 4, 2007)

Let me know if there is anything you would like changed or tweaked, or just if you overall approve:

Name Lucien Wildrose
Gender Male
Race Human
Class Ranger 4
Alignment NG
Patron Deity - Undecided

Str 16 -- (3 pts) 
Dex 18 -- (4 pts) +1 at 4th Level
Con 12 -- (1 pts)
Int 12 -- (1 pts)
Wis 11 -- (0 pts)
Cha 8 -- (-1 pts)

Hit Points 30
Action Points 7
AC 19, Touch 14, Flat 15
Init +8 
BAB +7, Grap +7
Speed 30 (base 30, Light load 47.5/77, light armor)
Fort +6, Ref +9, Will +3

Attacks:
+6 Reach Melee, Guisarme, 2d4+4, 20/x3, Piercing
+8 Melee, Trident, 1d8+3, 20/x2 10’, Piercing
+7 Melee/+8 Ranged, Dagger, 1d4+3, 19-20/x2, 10’, Piercing/Slashing
+7 Melee, Sap, 1d6+3 Non-lethal, x2, Bludgeoning
+9 Ranged, MW Longbow, 1d8, 20/x3, 100', Piercing

Physical Attributes:
Medium 5'9" tall, 166 wt, 19 yrs old
Black wavy hair to the shoulder, Piercing blue eyes, fair to medium skin: doesn’t tan, but doesn’t burn

Languages:
Speaks Common and Elven

Skills:
+3 Climb [0 Ranks, +3 Str]
+1 Concentration [0 Ranks, +1 Con]
+5 Handle Animal [7 Ranks, -2 Cha]
+1 Heal [0 Ranks, +1 Wis]
+11 Hide [7 Ranks, +4 Dex]
+3 Jump [0 Ranks, +3 Str]
+10 Knowledge Nature [7 Ranks, +2 Synergy (Survival), +1 Int]
+8 Listen [7 Ranks, +1 Wis]
+11 Move Silently [7 Ranks, +4 Dex]
-1 Perform Lute [Cross-Class, 1 Rank, -2 Cha]
+6 Ride [0 Ranks, +2 Synergy (Handle Animal), +4 Dex]
+6 Search [5 Ranks, +1 Int]
+8 Spot [7 Ranks, +1 Wis]
+12 Survival [7 Ranks, +2 Synergy (K.Nature), +2 Synergy (Search), +1 Wis]
+3 Swim [0 Ranks, +3 Str]
+4 Use Rope [0 Ranks, +4 Dex]

Feats:
-Quickdraw (1st Level, PHB): Can draw weapons as a free action. 
-Improved Initiative (3rd, PHB): +4 on Initiative Checks

Human Traits:
-Bonus Feat at 1st Level
-Bonus 4 Skill points at 1st Level
-Bonus Skill point each level

Ranger Abilities:
-Favored Enemy (1st): Humanoid (reptilian)
-Track (1st): Use Survival skill to follow trails of creatures over different types of terrain
-Wild Empathy (1st): Can improve attitudes of animals, much like diplomacy skill.
-Combat Style (2nd): Rapid Shot: One extra attack per round at highest base attack bonus, but all attacks suffer -2 penalty.
-Endurance (3rd): +4 bonus on certain non-lethal checks, can sleep in armor without fatigue.
-Animal Companion (4th): See Below.

Spells Prepared:
1st- Pass Without Trace

Special:
Animal Companion: Eagle (as per MM) – Nameless;
HP: 9
Initiative: +2
Speed: 80’ fly Average, 10’
AC: 14
Attacks: 2 Talons +3 Melee: 1d4; bite -2 Melee: 1d4
Saving Throws: Fortitude +3, Reflex +4, Will +2
Skills: Listen +2, Spot +14

Background:
[sblock]Handed over to the Academy at only 4 years of age, Lucien was never quick to make friends. It is presumed that he is an orphan, one day merely appearing at the school, but Lucien himself does not know the truth of the matter. Unbeknownst to all but a few of the higher faculty who were there at the time Lucien arrived, he has a very faint tattoo on the crown of his skull somewhat resembling a map. While at the academy, he initially showed an aptitude for martial battle, but soon it was discovered that he belonged in the outdoors, which was happened upon by his constant drifting during lectures and consequently being caught staring out the windows (an odd punishment of sorts ensued where the instructor, finally irritated enough, sent him out into the woods for two full days (the administration agreed, hoping the harsh realities of the wilderness would shake him of his delusions), when he didn’t immediately return, they found him doing quite well for himself, having built modest fortifications by a small creek and currently cooking a rabbit stew). Every few weeks the Academy sends him on small hunting forays, not necessarily because the school needs the food, but Lucien becomes restless upon being outside without the constraints of ultimate freedom. It was during one of these respites where Lucien encountered his eagle and befriended her, somehow managing to win the bird’s affection. She is nameless, Lucien not wanting to fetter her freedom. She does not, however, accompany him everywhere, only when he’s outside for an extended period of time. A few chance encounters with the random lizardfolk has left Lucien bitter and angry at them as a whole, although the truth is hidden behind is oft-shut lips.[/sblock]

Personality:
[sblock]His peers perceive him as brooding, partly because he is in a sense, but he just hasn’t yet grasped certain social concepts. He comes off as an isolationist, but the truth is that he has never truly felt comfortable at the Academy. Never the object of ridicule, it almost seems as if his fellow students give him a wide berth, fearing he’ll unleash some pent-up orphan-anger, like has been rumored to have occurred a few times in the past, even to some of the faculty. Deep down, though, Lucien is very caring. Kind natured, helpful, and quiet, he has a large heart, but has never had the opportunity to show it. He is not overly religious, but doesn’t hold those strong convictions against people, unless he feels constantly hounded and pressed to conform to ideals he does not hold dear. Being one of the oldest, mysterious, and certainly one of the students with the most freedom, some of his juniors give him an aura of awe, which he doesn’t understand.[/sblock]

Appearance:
[sblock]Although not wholly unpleasant to the eyes, most never give him a second glance. His wavy, black hair is generally unkempt, falling to his shoulders. He’ll shave whenever he feels his beard itches too much, so mostly he’ll have a heavy shadow. His striking blue eyes do not inspire passion as one would imagine, instead they appear cold and calculating. He is not all-together tall, but not entirely short either. One would consider him sinewy, if ever anyone were to see him not completely covered up.[/sblock]

Possessions:
Mithral Chain Shirt (worn, 12.5lbs)
Darkwood Buckler (worn left arm, 5lbs)
Dark Green Tunic covered by a deep brown leather vest, all covering Chain shirt
Soft Leather Boots
Tan Breeches tucked into the boots and covered mostly by the long, traveling cloak

Sap (belt right, 2lb) 
Quiver Strapped to waist w/ 20 Arrows (belt left, 6lbs) 
Dagger (belt rear, 1lb) 

Longbow (left shoulder, 3lbs) 
Guisarme (right shoulder, 12lbs)
Heward’s Handy Haversack (center back, 5lbs, see below)
Trident (down center back, between backpack, 4lbs)

Hood covering from Traveling Cloak (at times)
Cloak of Resistance +1, covered with worn Traveling Cloak

Heward’s Handy Haversack Contents:
Two side pouches (20 lbs max) each carry 20 lbs worth of Trail Rations
Main compartment (80 lbs max):
Tanglefoot bag (4lbs)
Everburning Torch (1lb)
Cure Light Wounds x2
Hempen Rope 50’ (10lbs)
Silk Rope 50’ (5lbs)
Bedroll (5lbs)
Wine Bottles (fine quality, 6lbs)
Flint and Steel
Grappling Hook (4lbs)
Candles x10
Wizard’s Spellbook, empty (3lbs)
Common Lute (3lbs)
Spade (8lbs)
Waterskin (4lbs)
Bullseye Lantern (3lbs)
Ink and Inkpen
Crowbar (5lbs)
-Total = 61lbs

Coins- 1gp, 6sp

Progression:
5th level Ranger
6th level Ranger, Combat Expertise
7th level Ranger
8th level Ranger, +1 WIS
9th level Ranger, Improved Trip
10th level Ranger


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 4, 2007)

Name: Trebuchet
Gender: N/A (Male)
Race: Warforged
Class Warmage 4
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Patron Deity: Undecided (Onatar/Dol Dorn)

Str 10 –- (2 pts) 
Dex 14 –- (6 pts)
Con 16 -- (6 pts) +2 racial
Int 14 -- (6 pts)
Wis 10 -- (4 pts) -2 racial
Cha 17 -- (10 pts) -2 racial +1 levelup +2 item

Hit Points 30/30
Action Points 7/7
AC 18, Touch 12, Flat 16
Init +2
BAB +2, Grap +2
Speed 30 (base 30, load 0/0, light armor)
Fort +5, Ref +4, Will +5

+3 Melee, MW hvy mace, 1d8, 20/x2, bludgeon
+2 Melee, Slam (natural), 1d4, 20/x2, bludgeon

Size category: Medium 6' tall, 250lbs, 1 yrs old
Bald, glowing red eyes, shiny mithril skin (with areas of wood and fibrous material visible)

Speaks Common, Gnome, and Draconic

+9 Concentration [7 ranks + 2 Con]
+7 Craft (Blacksmithing) [5 ranks + 2 Int]
+7 Intimidate [5 ranks + 2 Cha]
+5 Knowledge: Arcana [3 ranks + 2 Int]
+5 Knowledge: History [3 ranks + 2 Int]
+9 Spellcraft [5 ranks + 2 Int + 2 synergy]
+0 Listen (0)
+0 Spot (0)

Feats
Mithril Body (Increases armor bonus of body to +5, light armor, +5 max dex, -2 check penalty)
Eschew Materials (Can ignore the need for M components unless there is a gp cost of more than 1)

Racename Traits
Construct type, living subtype
immune to poison, disease, nausea, fatigue, exhaustion, effects that cause the sickened condition, 

and energy drain. 
Cannot heal damage naturally. 
Healing spells/abilities only heal half damage. 
Stasis at 0 through -10 HP. 
Does not eat, sleep, or breathe. 
Composite plating: +2 armor bonus, as light armor. 
Light Fortification, 25% chance to avoid critical hits/sneak attacks. 
Natural weapon, one slam attack for 1d4+Str.

Classname Abilities
Armored Mage (light) - Can wear light armor and shields and ignore Arcane Fail Chance.
Warmage Edge (+2) - Add 2 to the final damage of all spells that cause hit point damage.
Advanced Learning (3rd) - Adds one Evocation spell to spell list from Wizard/Sorceror List.

Spells Per Day 17|6/7/4
0th- Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Ray of Frost, Light
1st- Accuracy, Burning Hands, Chill Touch, Fist of Stone, Hail of Stone, Magic Missile, Floating Disc (Adv Learn), Lesser Orb of Acid, Lesser Orb of Electricity, Lesser Orb of Fire, Lesser Orb of Cold, Lesser Orb of Sound, Shocking Grasp, True Strike
2nd- Blades of Fire, Continual Flame, Fire Trap, Fireburst, Flaming Sphere, Ice Knife, Acid Arrow, Pyrotechnics, Scorching Ray, Shatter, Whirling Blade

Background
[sblock]Trebuchet was one of the last models of warforged built by Cannith before the great forge in Cyre was obliterated in the Mourning. Similar, in theory, to the 'psiforged' that had predated him by only a few generations, Trebuchet was designed to be a living arcane weapon capable of providing the kind of heavy support that normally only years of training in a wizard's school could supply. As such, his spell reporatoire was largely pre-programmed, with permanant runes, hardcoded incantations and integrated artificer-crafted components that would allow the warforged to make the magic on an instinctive level, with abbreviated motions that would not be interfered with by his tough mithril shell, with little to no need for external components. The result was a complete success. Unfortunately, the war he was to be used in ended shortly thereafter.

Unable to simply dispose of Trebuchet since warforged were granted citizen status, and cognizant of the risks implied by simply turning the innocent young warforged loose, Trebuchet was instead dispatched to the military academy at remote Q'Barra. It was reasoned that he would be useful in that community's constant struggle against lizardmen and potential conflicts with the increasingly warlike Valenar. And if something DID go wrong and the warforged DID unleash uncontainable havoc, well, at least he'd be far from the Five Kingdoms and their delicate post-war condition.

The warforged has fit in surprisingly well at the Academy so far, impressing his superiors with his attentiveness, drive to succeed, and ability to follow orders, and making friends with his simple enthusiasm and honest outlook.[/sblock]

Personality
[sblock]Belying his intimidating appearance, Trebuchet (Often Trey or Treb to his companions), is actually very good natured and friendly. He is also eager to prove himself to his superiors and peers, and regrets having missed the Last War. He fully recognizes that he has been built to be an animate weapon and thus takes a sort of pride in the destruction he is capable of that can be offputting to people who don't realize that he's not remotely as bloodthirsty as he can sometimes accidentally sound. His interest extends into the philosophical as well, and he can easily spend hours discussing the nature of violence and warfare with anyone who cares to listen.

Aware of his relative youth and inexperience, Trebuchet is highly inquisitive and eager to learn. Anything. From anyone. He has had obedience to rules and laws drilled into him from the start, but notions of good and evil are still beyond his grasp. More than anything, he is simply -earnest- about everything; having no concept of deception or subtlety in socializing or combat alike.[/sblock]

Appearance 
[sblock]Trebuchet is a stocky, tall warforged with broad build that makes him look stronger than he actually is. His mithril plated hide is pocked with odd hinges and closed flaps of unknown purpose. His head has a bit more of a skeletal cast to it than most warforged, with a prominant cheekbone, but sunken cheeks, and the suggestion of teeth along where his lower jaw fits against his upper. His eyes glow red, deep in the sockets. The same dull red has been inlayed and painted along his highlights as well.[/sblock]

Armor Buckler, (right arm, 5lbs)
Outfitname Cloak and belt

Belt Pouch (belt left, 3lbs)
Heavy Mace (belt right, 8lbs)
Moneypouch (belt front, 2lb)

Backpack (center back, 11lbs)

Cloak of Charisma +2 (head and back, 1lb)
Vest of Resistance +1 (body, 1lb)

50' silk rope, grappling hook (backpack, 11lbs)

Coins- 7gp, 3sp, 0cp (pouch, 2lb)
Caltrops (pouch, 1lb)

Progression:
5th Warmage
6th Warmage, Extra Edge, Advanced Learning
7th Warmage, Sudden Empower
8th Warmage, Armored Mage (Medium)
9th Warmage, Empower Spell
10th Warmage, Sudden Enlarge


----------



## Pebele (Feb 4, 2007)

BRP2 said:
			
		

> I intend on playing a Knight character with a great deal of focus on using shields.




I look forward to seeing it!

Shayuri: Trebuchet looks great!


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 5, 2007)

Quick question, are we limited to one character submission, or is it possible to have two entries in contention?


----------



## Pebele (Feb 5, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Quick question, are we limited to one character submission, or is it possible to have two entries in contention?




Just one character per person, though if you decide you would rather have a different character, then you can edit your post and submit a new one.

Did you get my email about Lucien's attributes?


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 5, 2007)

Pebele said:
			
		

> Did you get my email about Lucien's attributes?




I didn't, no. Is there something you'd like me to change about them in general?


----------



## Pebele (Feb 5, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> I didn't, no. Is there something you'd like me to change about them in general?




Well, I don't understand how you came up with the numbers you assigned to them. You may be using a different system than I am used to, but What should have happened is that each attribute should have started at 8, and then you add points to that. With the attributes you gave to Lucien it appears that you added 39 points to his attributes, and you subtracted points from his CHA. You can't subtract points at will.

So, I do need that fixed. If there's something that I am missing, please let me know and we can go from there.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 5, 2007)

Pebele said:
			
		

> So, I do need that fixed. If there's something that I am missing, please let me know and we can go from there.




I was unsure on the subtraction of points, and maybe I was unclear on the Dexterity score. It initially started out at 17 from the pointbuy, then at 4th level, it increased to 18.

Str - 16 = 10 points
Dex - 17 = 13 points
Con - 12 = 4 points
Int - 12 = 4 points
Wis - 13 = 5 points
Cha - 6 = -2 points.

That all adds up to 34, however I'll change it around, probably dropping Wis to 11 and then Cha up to 8. I am using the table on page 169 of the DMG.

So with the changes it'd be:

Str - 16 = 10 points
Dex - 17 = 13 points
Con - 12 = 4 points
Int - 12 = 4 points
Wis - 11 = 3 points
Cha - 8 = 0 points

Total of 34 points. Everything clear? I apologize for the subtraction, that must be a house-rule thing, or my taking liberty of unspecifications.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 5, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> I was unsure on the subtraction of points, and maybe I was unclear on the Dexterity score. It initially started out at 17 from the pointbuy, then at 4th level, it increased to 18.
> 
> Str - 16 = 10 points
> Dex - 17 = 13 points
> ...




Thank you. Just a small miscommunication, but I appreciate you explaining it to me, and I thank you for adjusting it.

Lucian looks pretty good. 

It's an interesting group of submissions I have so far!


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 5, 2007)

Yee! Thanks! I've been looking for a campaign this character concept can call home for ages. He's a hoot to play. Here's to hoping!


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 5, 2007)

How do we handle spells learned from scrolls/other spellbooks?  I'm putting together a wizard who's backstory leads him to be obsessed with preparation and he will have been focused on having a huge spell selection.  Do I need to just buy the scrolls for spells and then roll spellcraft checks?


----------



## Pebele (Feb 5, 2007)

Craw Hammerfist said:
			
		

> How do we handle spells learned from scrolls/other spellbooks?  I'm putting together a wizard who's backstory leads him to be obsessed with preparation and he will have been focused on having a huge spell selection.  Do I need to just buy the scrolls for spells and then roll spellcraft checks?




You bring up a very good question.

I'm going to assume that the characters have had ample training and time to perfect some skills, so for character generation you simply have to buy the spells and pay to have them entered in to the spell book. I will not require spellcraft checks for that spells.

Any new spells your character learns will follow the normal rules.


----------



## Rolzup (Feb 5, 2007)

I hope that I haven't made any egregious errors here -- for some reason, I had a hard time juggling everything....

I've no idea if Darrick's horse would actually prove usable in play; if not, c'est la vie.  He's a knight, and a knight needs a mount.

*Name* Darrick ir'Davven
*Gender* Male 
*Race*  Human
*Class*  Knight 2/ Marshal 2
*Alignment*  Lawful Neutral
*Patron Deity* Sovereign Host

Str 16 –(10 pts)
Dex 12 – (4 pts)
Con 14-- (6 pts)
Int 12 -- (4 pts)
Wis 10 -- (2 pts)
Cha 16 -- (8 pts) +1 for 4th level

Hit Points: 41
Action Points: 7
AC: 23, Touch 14, Flat 21
Init: +1 
BAB: +3, Grap: +6
Speed: 20 (base 30, load 104/230, Heavy Armor)
Fort +5, Ref +1, Will +6

+7 Melee, Masterwork Longsword, 1d8+3, 19-20/x2, Slashing
+6 Melee, Alchemical Silver Heavy Mace, 1d8+3, 20/x2, Bashing
+6 Melee, Dagger, 1d4+3, 19-20/x2, Piercing
+6 Melee Mounted, Lance, 2d8+3, 20/x3, Piercing

+4 Ranged, Shortbow, 1d6, 20/x2, 60'r , Piercing

Medium, 6'3" tall, 174 lbs., 18 yrs old
Black, shoulder length hair, weary brown eyes, fair skin

Speaks Common, Elvish

+1 Appraisal (0 Ranks +1 Int)
-5 Balance (0 Ranks +1 Dex - 6 acp)
+3 Bluff (0 Ranks +3 Chr)
-3 Climb
+2 Concentration
+15 Diplomacy (0 Ranks +3 Chr +3 Skill Focus +2 Synergy)
+3 Disguise (0 Ranks +3 Chr)
-5 Escape Artist (0 Ranks +1 Dex - 6 acp)
+1 Forgery (0 Ranks +1 Int)
+3 Gather Information (0 Ranks +3 Chr)
+9 Handle Animal (6 Ranks +3 Chr)
+0 Heal (0 Ranks +1 Wis)
-6 Hide (0 Ranks +1 Dex - 6 acp)
+8 Intimidate (5 Ranks +3 Chr)
-9 Jump (0 Ranks +3 Str - 12 acp)
+8 Knowledge (nobility) (7 Ranks +1 Int)
+0 Listen (0 Ranks +1 Wis)
-5 Move Silently (0 Ranks +1 Dex - 6 acp)
+10 Ride (7 Ranks + 1 Dex +2 Synergy)
+1 Search (0 Ranks +1 Int)
+0 Sense Motive (0 Ranks +1 Wis)
+0 Spot (0 Ranks +1 Wis)
+0 Survival (0 Ranks +1 Wis)
-9 Swim (0 Ranks +3 Str - 12 acp)
+1 Use Rope (0 Ranks +1 Dex)

Feats
-Shield Specialization: Heavy Shield  (+1 to AC when using Heavy Shield, 1st Level) 
-Shield Ward (May add shield bonus to Touch AC, Bull's Rush, Disarm, Grapple, Overrun, and Trip attempts. (1st Level, Human bonus feat)
-Skill Focus: Diplomacy (2nd Level, Marshal bonus feat)
-Mounted Combat (3rd Level, Knight bonus feat)
-Power Attack (3rd Level)

Human Traits
-Humanoid (Human)
-+1 Skill Point per level
-Bonus Feat at 1st Level
-Favored Class (Any)

Knight Abilities
-Knight's Challenge, 5 uses/day.
-Fighting Challenge +1 (Ex): As a swift action, Darrick may challenge a single foe of CR equal to or greater than Darrick 's character level -2, and with an Intelligence score of 5 or more to combat.  Darrick receives a +1 bonus to Will Saves, attack rolls, and damage rolls against this opponent for eight rounds.  If this foe reduces Darrick to zero or less hit points, he loses two uses of Knight's Challenge for that day.
-Knight's Code: Darrick will not strike a flat footed opponent, gains no attack roll bonus when flanking, and may not deal lethal damage to helpless foes.
-Shield Block +1 (Ex): +1 to shield bonus against a single designated foe, chosen during Darrick 's action.

Marshal Abilities
-Minor Aura: Motivate Dexterity (Ex): As a swift action, Darrick may project an aura that gives all allies (including Darrick) within 60' a circumstance bonus equal to Darrick's charisma bonus on Dexterity checks, Dexterity-based skill checks, and initiative checks.
-Major Aura: Motivate Attack (Ex): As a swift action, Darrick may project an aura that gives all allies (including Darrick) within 60' gain a +1 bonus on melee attack rolls.

Special 
- Magebred Heavy Warhorse (Steadfast)
Size/Type: Large Animal 
Hit Points: 46
Initiative: +1 
Speed: 35 ft. (10 squares) 
Armor Class: 24 (-1 size, +2 Dex, +5 Chainmail Barding, +8 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 22 
Base Attack/Grapple: +3/+11 
Attack: Hoof +7 melee (1d8+5) 
Full Attack: 2 hooves +7 melee (1d8+5) and bite +2 melee (1d4+2) 
Saves: Fort +9, Ref +6, Will +2 
Abilities: Str 20, Dex 15, Con 21, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6 
Skills: Listen +5, Spot +4 
Special Qualities: Excellent Learner, Thick-Skinned Breed
Feats: Endurance, Run
Tricks: Combat Riding, Stay, Seek

Equipment
Chainmail Barding (worn)
Military Saddle (worn)
2 Saddlebags (saddle)
Lance (saddle)

Background
[sblock]"I...well.  I'm an orphan, now.  At least, I assume that I am.  I hope that someone...my sister, perhaps, she might have....

"Well.  No point in the dwelling on 'perhaps', is there?

"I was thirteen years old, on the Day of Mourning.  I hadn't seen Cyre since I was six.  My father sent me away.  He told me it was so that I could learn, so that I could come back to Cyre with sword in hand and help defend her.  But in truth, I think that he just wanted me somewhere safe.

"Foresight, I suppose you could call that.  I...I was going to see him, see _then_ in less than a month's time.  Before it happened.  Whatever 'it' was.

"It's naught but luck, that I'm here now.  I'm still not sure how it all happened, in truth.  I don't really remember the weeks after I heard the news.  I was just...here, one day.  Safe.  With friends.

"It's...it's good, having a home." 

Early on, his father called in a voluminous amount of favors in order to have Darrick accepted into a military academy-cum-boarding school in Taer Valaestas. He spent the next seven years there, and was actually on his way home on the Day of Mourning. Darrick's ship was diverted to Sharn, and there he found himself to be just one of numberless refugees.

Overwhelmed by despair, he slipped into a semi-catatonic state of shock. Darrick's not at all sure who took care of him during this time; he occasionally remembers a face, or a voice, but never a name. He vividly recalls being spoon-fed soup at one point, and flushes with shame whenever something happens to bring this to mind.

Fortunately enough, he encountered a friend of his father. This was the man who sent him to the academy, with a letter of introduction. He had a firm handshake, and a scar across his brow...that's all that Darrick remembers.

He came to himself after about a month at the academy, in the midst of a lecture on Brelish history. To his own surprise, he'd been keeping meticulous notes...and he'd somehow managed to retain most of what he'd heard over the past few weeks. He'd been content to be led from room to room during this time, and if provided with a pen and ink, he wrote. Copiously.

Darrick doesn't like to think about that time, and will rapidly change the subject if it's brought up. He hates to appear weak.

Sadly, that letter of introduction has since been lost somehow. On his more morbid days, Darrick blames the fates for this. [/sblock]

Personality
Darrick is a quiet man, generally.  He weighs his words carefully, and speaks up only after much thought.  He's deferential to his superiors, gracious to his comrades, and works very hard at his studies.

In battle, well, he is a different man entirely.  Loud, commanding, and decisive...and deathly afraid that he's going to lose more friends, more comrades.  Not that Darrick would willingly admit this, mind.  He's not the sort of fellow who like to talk about himself.

He seeks out his countrymen, though.  Darrick likes to hear their stories of Cyre, what they remember of it.  Who they've lost, and what they miss.  It bothers him tremendously this his own memories of Cyre are so dim.  It feels like a betrayal, somehow.

Appearance
Darrick is not an imposing man.  Not at first glance.  Tall and muscular, he looks much older than his eighteen years, and unaccountably weary.  His beard is short, and neatly trimmed, and he wears his hair in the Cyran style -- as long as his helmet will allow.  Darrick dresses in the somber "mourningwear" that is now the fashion among Cyran expatriates; black, flamboyantly cut and elaborately embroidered.

+1 Full Plate (worn, 50 lbs.)
Masterwork Heavy Steel Shield (worn, 15 lbs)
Traveler's Clothing (worn) 
Heavy riding boots and spurs (worn)
Dagger (left boot, 1 lb)

Masterwork Longsword (belt left, 4 lbs) 
Alchemical Silver Heavy Mace (belt right, 4 lbs.)
Dagger (belt right, 1 lb.)
Belt Pouch (belt Left, .5 lb.) 
Identification papers and case (belt)

Shortbow (left shoulder, 2 lbs) 
Quiver of 30 arrows (right shoulder, 3 lbs)
Backpack (center back, 2 lbs)
Bedroll (below backpack, 5 lbs) 

Waterskin- water (backpack, 4 lbs) 
Flint & Steel (backpack)
Trail Rations- 5 days (backpack, 5 lbs)
50' Silk Rope (backpack, 5 lbs)
Ink and Pen (backpack)
10 sheets of Parchment, in tube (backpack)
Soap (backpack, 1 lb)
2 Sacks, empty (backpack)
Six Potions of Cure Light Wounds (backpack)
Two Oils of Magic Weapon (backpack)
Two Potions of Shield of Faith +2 (backpack)
Elixir of Vision (backpack)

Coins- 0gp, 4sp, 7cp (pouch)
Whetstone (pouch, 1 lb)

Progression:
5th level: Knight
6th level: Marshal  Improved Bull Rush
7th level: Knight
8th level: Marshal
9th level: Knight, Pushback
10th level: Knight


----------



## Pebele (Feb 5, 2007)

Rolzup: Darrick looks good.

Would it be possible to get a little more in depth with his background, though? How did he find the school?


----------



## Rolzup (Feb 5, 2007)

Absolutely. 

Early on, his father called in a voluminous amount of favors in order to have Darrick accepted into a military academy-cum-boarding school in Taer Valaestas.  He spent the next seven years there, and was actually on his way home on the Day of Mourning.  Darrick's ship was diverted to Sharn, and there he found himself to be just one of numberless refugees.

Overwhelmed by despair, he slipped into a semi-catatonic state of shock.  Darrick's not at all sure who took care of him during this time; he occasionally remembers a face, or a voice, but never a name.  He vividly recalls being spoon-fed soup at one point, and flushes with shame whenever something happens to bring this to mind.

Fortunately enough, he encountered a friend of his father.  This was the man who sent him to the academy, with a letter of introduction.  He had a firm handshake, and a scar across his brow...that's all that Darrick remembers.

He came to himself after about a month at the academy, in the midst of a lecture on Brelish history.  To his own surprise, he'd been keeping meticulous notes...and he'd somehow managed to retain most of what he'd heard over the past few weeks.  He'd been content to be led from room to room during this time, and if provided with a pen and ink, he wrote.  Copiously.

Darrick doesn't like to think about that time, and will rapidly change the subject if it's brought up.  He hates to appear weak.

Sadly, that letter of introduction has since been lost somehow.  On his more morbid days, Darrick blames the fates for this.

(Clearly, now that I think on it, Elvish should be his additional language, rather than Goblin.  I'll edit that in.)


----------



## Pebele (Feb 5, 2007)

Rolzup: Very nice. If you could be so kind as to add that in to his background, I'd appreciete it. He looks great.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry (Feb 5, 2007)

Wow, if there's still room, I'd like to try and join.  Just need a while to come up w/ a concept and a character.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 5, 2007)

Kralin Thornberry said:
			
		

> Wow, if there's still room, I'd like to try and join.  Just need a while to come up w/ a concept and a character.




I am taking submissions until probably Friday, Feb. 9th, and then I'll select the final party. 

Take your time and work out a complete character.


----------



## Brother Allard (Feb 5, 2007)

*Swift*

If you don't mind a submission from an ENWorld newb:

Background, progression, and equipment are still in process, but I figure there's enough here to post while I work on the rest.

*Updates:*
_Feb 7_: Background complete.
_Feb 8_: Progression & equipment complete.


*Name* Swift
*Gender* Male
*Race* Shifter (Wildhunt)
*Class* Ranger 4
*Aligment* True Neutral
*Patron Deity* Balinor

*Str* 12 –- (4 pts)
*Dex* 18 –- (8 pts, +2 race, +1 lvl)
*Con* 14 -- (6 pts)
*Int* 12 -- (6 pts, -2 race)
*Wis* 14 -- (6 pts)
*Cha* 10 -- (4 pts, -2 race)

*Hit Points* 34
*Action Points* 7
*AC* 20, *Touch* 14, *Flat* 16
*Init* +4
*BAB* +4, *Grap* +5
*Speed* 30 (base 30, load 0/0 [in process], light) 
*Fort* +7, *Ref* +9, *Will* +4

*+6 Melee*, MW Longsword, 1d8+1, 19-20/x2, Slashing
*+5 Melee*, Quarterstaff (two-handed), 1d6+1, 20/x2, Bludgeoning
*+10 Ranged*, MW Composite Longbow, 1d8, 20/x3, 110'r , Piercing

*Size* medium 5'3" tall, 140 lb., 20(?) yrs old
Long blonde hair, brown eyes, deeply tanned

*Speaks* Common and Sylvan

*+5 Balance* (0 Ranks, +4 Dex, +2 Race, -1 ACP)
*+5 Climb* (3 Ranks, +1 Str, +2 Race, -1 ACP)
*+3 Heal* (1 Rank, +2 Wis)
*+9 Hide* (6 Ranks, +4 Dex, -1 ACP)
*+6 Jump* (4 ranks, +1 Str, +2 Race, -1 ACP)
*+2 Knowledge (geography)* (1 Ranks, +1 Int)
*+2 Knowledge (monster lore)* (1 Ranks, +1 Int)
*+8 Knowledge (nature)* (5 ranks, +1 Int, +2 Synergy [Survival])
*+4 Listen* (2 Ranks, +2 Wis)
*+9 Move Silently* (6 Ranks, +4 Dex, +2 Race, -1 ACP)
*+3 Profession (herbalist)* (1 Rank, +2 Wis)
*+6 Search* (5 Ranks, +1 Int)
*+6 Spot* (4 Ranks, +2 Wis)
*+11 Survival* (7 Ranks, +2 Wis, +2 Wildhunt)
. +13 When above ground in natural environs (+2 Synergy [K.Nature])
. +13 When tracking (+2 Synergy [Search])
. +15 When tracking above ground in natural environs
*+3 Swim* (4 Ranks, +1 Str, -2 ACP)

*Feats*
-Endurance (ranger bonus)
-Point Blank Shot (lvl 1)
-Rapid Shot (ranger bonus [archery combat style])
-Track (ranger bonus)
-Weapon Focus (Longbow, Composite) (lvl 3)

*Shifter Traits*
+2 Dex, -2 Int, -2 Cha
-Low-light Vision
-Shifting(Su): 1/day, as a free action, lasts 5 rounds
 -Wildhunt(Su): While shifting, +2 bonus to Con and gain Scent.  +2 bonus to Survival when not shifting.
+2 racial bonus on Balance, Climb, and Jump checks

*Ranger Abilities*
-Animal Companion(Ex): dog
-Wild Empathy(Ex): may roll 1d20+4 to improve the attitude of an animal
-Favored Enemy: Humanoid(human) (+2 bonus)

*Spells Prepared*
1st- Longstrider

*Animal Companion*
DOG: Small Animal
Hit Dice: 1d8+2 (6 hp)
Initiative: +3
Speed:	40 ft. (8 squares)
Armor Class: 15 (+1 size, +3 Dex, +1 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 12
Base Attack/Grapple: +0/–3
Attack:	Bite +2 melee (1d4+1)
Full Attack: Bite +2 melee (1d4+1)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Qualities Low-light vision, scent
Saves:	Fort +4, Ref +5, Will +1
Abilities: Str 13, Dex 17, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +7, Listen +5, Spot +5, Survival +1*
Feats:	Alertness, Track
* Dogs have a +4 racial bonus on Jump checks. Dogs have a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks when tracking by scent.



*Background*
No one is exactly certain how old Swift is.  When he was discovered some fifteen years ago, the Academy physicians debated the matter for some time.  That he was chronically malnourished was manifestly apparent, and it was generally agreed that he  was probably undersized as a result, but he spoke no apparent language and was unable, therefore, to make a proper account of himself.  Their best guess was that he was in the area of five years of age - a human child, indescribably filthy, of very uncouth manner, and in the grips of a serious and life-threatening fever.  He had been discovered in his den by a small hunting party, who would have missed him entirely had he not, by chance, cried out in fear at some hallucinatory phantom as they were making their way through the bush nearby.  How long he had managed to survive in this feral state was also a matter of some debate, but one which proved, ultimately, to be insoluble.  He was brought to the Ven ir’Kesslan Academy where he was nursed back to health and enrolled as a foundling, name unknown.

The kindly Brother Allard, a devotee of the Silver Flame and a veteran campaigner in the wars against lycanthropy, recognized him for what he was almost immediately, and remained silent on the matter.  Taking the young shifter into his care, he taught him first to speak, then to read, then to behave in polite company, and finally to hunt the beasts of the forest.  He allowed the boy to name himself, and defended his choice against those who felt his choice was inappropriate.  He taught the boy what he was, and that he should not be afraid or ashamed, but to be careful - that there were still those abroad who feared his kind, and posed him no small risk.  Given the rarity of shifters in Q'Barra, the secret was easily kept.

Swift has not had an easy time at the Academy: his nature does not make him well suited to institutional environments.  With great difficulty he has learned to discipline his rough and unruly self, but the process has been a long one, and his disciplinary record is impressively hefty.  Brother Allard has protected and guided him as best he can.  As the Academy's apothecary and herbalist, Brother Allard maintains a small herb garden and an outbuilding of his own in which to brew his frequently odiferous concoctions.  Early in Swift's tutelage, Brother Allard fixed him a pallette in his garden shed, and this is where Swift has slept ever since, ostensibly, as Allard's assistant, to shepherd the brewing process through the small hours of the night.  It is an arrangement which has suited everyone.  As a boy, it was clear that Swift's mercurial nature was not a good fit for life in the dormitories with the other students, and the number of fights this arrangment has prevented, though unknown, is generally assumed to be substantial.

As a student, Swift exceeded all reasonable expectations.  Though easily distracted, he was quite bright.  As a huntsman, his skills were virtually unparalleled, and not simply among the student body.  His innate feel for the jungle was apparent early, and has only grown as he has matured.  Between his living arrangements, his natural inclination to privacy, and his frequent trips into the jungle, however, Swift is not particularly well known among his peer group.  In fact, he is generally mistrusted, if not feared.  Rumors of his feral childhood and his frequent outbursts have combined to create an image of him in the common perception as ferocious and unpredictable.  Which, truth be told, has not been far off the mark.  The rigor of his newfound self-discipline, however, has not gone unnoticed among the faculty, and thus it was no great surprise to Brother Allard when Swift showed him the Headmaster's note.  It is time for the young Swift to measure his worth.

*Personality*
Culturally, Swift is human.  He has had no personal contact with his brethren whatever, and knows only what he has heard and read.  His hair is unbraided, and he bears no tattoos.  The legacy of his blood, however, is as strong with him as it is with any of his kind, and the intensity of his emotions have frequently overwhelmed him at the academy.  Though his infractions are generally minor, they have been frequent until quite recently.  He keeps himself to himself.  To those who know him, he seems aloof and disinterested.  In truth, this is part of his self-imposed program to reign in his own excesses, and to better blend in to the student body.

*Appearance*
Compact and lean, Swift's body has been hardened by his years spent out of doors.  His unruly mane of straw-blonde hair is loosely gathered behind him, tied with a crude leather thong, and his deepset eyes glitter with a feral intensity.


+1 Chain Shirt (worn, 25 lb.) 1250gp
Explorer's Outfit (worn, 8 lb.)

MW Longsword (belt left, 4 lb.) 315gp
Dagger (belt right, 1 lb.) 2gp
2 Thunderstones (belt front, 2 lb.) 60gp

Efficient Quiver (right shoulder, 2 lb.) 1800gp
- MW Composite Longbow (3 lb.) 375gp
- Quarterstaff (4 lb.)
- 5 Torches (5 lb) 5cp
- 1 Everburning Torch (1 lb.) 110gp
- 20 normal arrows (3 lb.) 1gp
- 20 cold iron arrows (3 lb.) 2gp
- 20 silvered arrows (3 lb.) 3gp
MW Light Steel Shield (slung over left shoulder, 6 lb.) 159gp

Backpack (center back, 2 lb.) 2gp
Bedroll (below backpack, 5 lb.) 1sp

+1 Cloak of Resistance (worn, 1 lb.) 1000gp

Waterskin- water (backpack, 4 lb.) 1gp
Flint & Steel (backpack) 1gp
Trail Rations- 5 days (backpack, 5 lb.) 2gp 5sp
50' of Silken Rope (backpack, 5 lb.) 10gp
Healer's Kit - 10 uses (backpack, 1 lb.) 50gp
Potions of Cure Light Wounds (4) (backpack) 200gp
Potion of Protection from Evil (1) (backpack) 50gp

-total w/ pack = 70 lb. (medium load)
-total w/o pack = 34 lb. (light load)


Coins- 3gp, 3sp, 5cp (pouch)

Progression:
5th level Ranger
6th level Ranger, Precise Shot
7th level Ranger
8th level Ranger
9th level Ranger, Far Shot
10th level Ranger


----------



## Pebele (Feb 5, 2007)

brother allard said:
			
		

> If you don't mind a submission from an ENWorld newb:




Everyone was a newb at some point. I don't mind at all. 

Swift looks pretty good so far, I look forward to seeing him all complete!


----------



## Rolzup (Feb 5, 2007)

Pebele said:
			
		

> Rolzup: Very nice. If you could be so kind as to add that in to his background, I'd appreciete it. He looks great.




Done and done.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 5, 2007)

Rolzup said:
			
		

> Done and done.




Great, he looks very good. 

If this keeps up, I'm going to have a very hard time narrowing down the party.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 6, 2007)

How long is the recruiting going to be open for? I love the Eberron setting and I am really interested in this campaign, but won't be able to get my concept to you by Wednesday (possibly tomorrow, but not a promise).

EDIT: Nevermind, now that I read all the posts I see you will be taking the submissions until Feb 9th.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 6, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> How long is the recruiting going to be open for? I love the Eberron setting and I am really interested in this campaign, but won't be able to get my concept to you by Wednesday (possibly tomorrow, but not a promise).




I'll be taking submissions until probably Friday (Feb 9th). It may run a little longer, depending on how many submissions there are.


----------



## Rookseye (Feb 6, 2007)

*Sepoto*

*Name:* Sepoto 
*Gender:* Male 
*Race:* Shifter (Cliffwalk/Longstride) 
*Class:* Monk of the Closed Fist (Ninja) 4
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good
*Patron Deity:* Dark Six (The Traveler)

Str 12 –(4 pts) 
Dex 19 [21/Shifting] – (10 pts)[+2 Dex for Shifter Race]
Con 12 -- (4 pts)
Int 14 -- (10 pts)[-2 Wis for Shifter Race]
Wis 14 -- (6 pts)
Cha 6 -- (0 pts)[-2 Cha for Shifter Race]

[Note: Bonus point for 4th level added to Dexterity]

Hit Points: 22
Action Points: 7
AC: 18 [19 when Shifting], Touch: 17 [18 when Shifting], Flat-footed: 14
Init: +4 (+5 when Shifting) 
BAB: +3, Grap: +4
Speed: 30’ (Base = 30’, load 15/130, Light Load, No Armor worn)
[Note: Speed = 40’, Climb = 20’ when shifting]

Fort: +2 (+1 Base, +1 Con)
Ref +8 (+4 Base, +4 Dex)
Will +3 [+5 if ki power remains](+1 Base, +2 Wis)

+8 (+9) Melee, Kukri, 1d4+1, 18-20/x2, Slashing
+8 (+9) Ranged, Shortbow, 1d6, 20/x3, 60' range, Piercing
+7 (+8) Ranged, Shuriken, 1d2, 20/x2, 10’ range, Piercing 

Size category: Medium 6' 2" tall, 141 lbs., 19 yrs old
Mangy, filth-covered, vibrant orange fur; inquisitive jade green eyes; weathered and calloused skin of a dark brown hue.

Speaks: Common, Sylvan, and Draconic (Lizardfolk dialects).

Skills: 
 +10 Balance [2 Ranks, +4 Dex, +2 Racial, +2 Tumble Synergy] 
 +9 Climb [6 Ranks, +1 Str, +2 Racial]
 +6 Disable Device [4 Ranks, +2 Int]
 +8 Escape Artist [4 Ranks, +4 Dex]
+10 Hide [6 Ranks, +4 Dex]
+10 Jump [5 Ranks, +1 Str, +2 Racial, +2 Tumble Synergy]
+10 Move Silently [6 Ranks, +4 Dex]
+6 Open Lock [2 Ranks, +4 Dex] 
+7 Search [5 Ranks, +2 Int]
+10 Tumble [4 Ranks, +4 Dex, +2 Jump Synergy]
+8 Listen [6 Ranks, +2 Wis]
+8 Spot [6 Ranks, +2 Wis]

[Note: All Dexterity based skills increase by +1 when shifting]

 Feats
* Weapon Finesse 
* Extra Shifter Trait/Longstrider [Shifter]: Gain benefits of another shifter bloodline. 

Cliffwalk Shifter Traits:
* Shapechanger Subtype: Shifters are humanoids with the shapeshifter subtype.
* +2 Dex, -2 Int, -2 Cha
* Medium Size
* Based Land Speed = 30’
* Cliffwalk/Longstride Shifting (Su): As a free action, 1 time per day, can shift for 5 rounds, gaining a +2 to Dexterity, a base climb speed of 20’, and +10’ to base land speed.
* Low-Light Vision
* +2 racial bonus on Balance, Climb, and Jump checks.
* Favored Class: Ranger

Monk of the Closed Fist (Ninja) Abilities:
* Weapon and Armor Proficiency: Monks of the Closed Fist are proficient in all simple weapons, plus the hand crossbow, kama, kukri, nunchaku, sai, shortbow, shortsword, shuriken, and siangham. Not proficient in any type of armor or shield.
* AC Bonus (Ex): A Monk of the Closed Fist, when unarmored and unencumbered adds his Wisdom bonus to his Armor Class. This ability increases by +1 for every five levels thereafter. This bonus applies even against touch attacks or when a Monk of the Closed Fist is flat-footed.  
* Ki Power (Su): A Monk of the Closed Fist can channel ki to manifest special powers of stealth and mobility, useable [4] (1/2 class level = 2 + Wis bonus = 2) times per day. As long as a Monk of the Closed Fist’s ki pool is not empty, he gains a +2 bonus to Will saves. A Monk of the Closed Fist’s ki powers are: ghost step, ki dodge, ghost strike, greater ki dodge, and ghost walk.
* Sudden Strike (Ex): Whenever a Monk of the Closed Fist’s opponent is denied a Dex bonus to Armor Class the Monk of the Closed Fist deals an extra +2d6 to damage. This ability cannot be used when flanking unless the opponent is denied its Dex bonus to AC. This damage also applies to ranged attacks of less than 30’.
* Trapfinding (Ex): A Monk of the Closed Fist can use his Search skill to locate traps with a DC higher than 20, and can use Disable Device to disarm such traps.
* Ghost Step (Su): A Monk of the Closed Fist can spend one daily use of his ki power to become invisible for one round. Using this ability is a swift action that does not provoke attacks of opportunity. 
* Poison Use (Ex): A Monk of the Closed Fist never risks accidentally poisoning himself when applying poison to a weapon.  
 * Great Leap (Su): A Monk of the Closed Fist always makes Jump checks as if running and having the Run feat, enabling him to make long jumps without a running start and granting a +4 bonus on the jump. This ability can only be used when wearing no armor and carrying no more than a light load.

*Background*

     [sblock]In the days when the great emerald jungles of Q’Barra were young, the _chakit_ shifters dwelt high among the canopies of the looming rainforest in great numbers, a peaceful and nomadic people content to live a simple existence. They communed with the natural world, worshipping a plethora of nature spirits, all the while leaving their true allegiance to the master of these beings, an aspect of the Traveler they knew as _I’katra_, the Trickster. 

A tripartite being, _I’Katra_ represented the joining place; in _chakit_ lore it was where the expansive blue sky met with the titanic jungle trees, and where those very trees met the mountainous slopes of the eastern Endworld Mountains. They were a people of transition, roaming freely among the high boughs that touched the sky, the lush middling branches where all things grew, and the shadowy paths beneath the immense cycads above. They acted as the caretakers of the western jungles, a shy but curious people, long-of-arm, with rusty-orange fur and the faces of wizened old men. Their quiet paradise, however, would not last.

Ten thousand years ago, the Dhakaani Empire drove the lizardfolk of the Talenta Plains across the Endworld Mountains, and into the jungles of Q’Barra. The defeated and embittered lizardfolk then returned the favor, slaughtering the pacifistic _chakit_ shifters wherever they were found. No matter which edge of the massive jungle they fled to for refuge, the lizardfolk followed. In time, the vestiges of the _chakit_ folk coalesced into a handful of small tribes, nothing more than extended families for the most part. They largely abandoned the surface to the scaled-ones, hiding amongst the highest branches of the rainforest until their kind became a legend to even their oppressors, the tribes of the Cold Sun. Over the ensuing centuries, their numbers dwindled still further, and over time men from fallen Galifar came to reforge a nation lost in war. To build their new cities, many trees would fall.

A decade ago, Sepoto’s tribe was discovered by a cabal of Lhazaar poachers, intent upon finding slaves or exotic beasts amid the deepest jungle to fill their sea chests with gold. The buccaneers easily defeated the _chakit_ folk, slaughtering those who resisted and capturing all save the lucky few who fled. As they returned to the mainland via the Torva River, they were attacked by Cold Sun tribesmen, enraged at the violation of their sacred hunting grounds. The lizardfolk killed and ate poacher and _chakit_ alike, as was their way in such things. In the confusion and slaughter, one young shifter escaped into the jungles, his poisoned wounds eventually causing him to succumb, scant miles from the gates of Newthrone. 

In a bit of serendipity that could only be the work of the Traveler, Sepoto was discovered by an elderly Galifaran expatriate named Othos ir’Tuvaine, the last abbot of an order known as the Monks of the Closed Fist. Renowned for their skill in the arts of infiltration, said to rival that of even House Thuranni, the early days of the Last War saw no dearth of employment for these wandering monks of the Traveler. In time, noble and dragonmarked alike grew to fear their prowess so much that their monasteries were razed without provocation, and their agents, wherever found, where put to the sword. As the conflagration of the Last War spread, the monks went into hiding, or fled the Five Nations altogether.

As a scholar, Othos had heard legends of the _chakit_ folk, and he saw in this bedraggled creature something of himself, a refugee of a bygone age, a living relic. Something about this pitiful creature intrigued him. He took pity on Sepoto, and returned to Newthrone. Sepoto joined Othos in Ven ir’Kesslan Academy, where the latter served as an instructor in the arts of guerilla tactics and sabotage. Though he taught the orphaned pupils the ways of subterfuge and stealth in warfare, he had never revealed his true vocation to the rest of the staff or students. That would change with Sepoto. In the _chankit_ shifter, Othos would find the perfect empty vessel into which to pour his order’s philosophy. 

At first, the gangly orange-furred shifter-child did nothing but cower in Othos’ presence, fearful of even the most innocuous of man’s ingenuity. Tindertwigs brought on terror, a warforged made lizardfolk seem harmless. It was perhaps this simpering, cowardly helplessness that finally drove the monk to begin passing on the ways of his order to another when he had sworn to let the techniques of his kin pass forever from the lands of Khorvaire. The shifter _needed_ his teachings, and he _needed_ to teach.           

Sepoto’s training took place over the next decade or so, and despite an early recalcitrance, he soon became an apt pupil to his teacher. A vague kinship between the two blossomed into friendship as the shifter’s natural curiosity took hold. Othos taught the _chakit_ the martial ways of his order, the way to ‘step between’ the seams of the world, and Sepoto soon began to master the language of man. As his knowledge grew, the shifter taught his people’s tongue to his instructor, following this with revelations about the ways _I’Katra_, a philosophy that finally brought some peace to Othos, along with a deeper understanding of this exotic land and his own faith. Though he kept his beliefs a secret from the clergy of the Host that governed ir’Kesslan Academy, he soon took on more students, teaching them obliquely the ways of his fallen brothers. He had come to understand that more than just Sepoto needed to learn of ways to combat the threat posed by the lizardfolk of Q’Barra.

Sepoto, despite his strange appearance and peculiar ways eventually was accepted among the folk of the academy as a peer and it came as no surprise to the shifter, his master, or his fellow students when the sealed letter arrived asking him to serve as an emissary for the school. [/sblock]

*Personality*

    [sblock] Sepoto has not fully mastered the ways of the civilized, but his boundless curiosity often overcomes his inherent skittishness around the trappings of civilization. Keenly intelligent, he has mastered the common tongue, but tends to become withdrawn and frustrated when his thick accent and ape-like vocalizations cause others to misunderstand him. Even so, his people’s need for socialization often outweighs this trepidation, and his friendliness is almost infectious at times. He seems to show his gregariousness around those he is most comfortable with, whom he considers his surrogate tribe. Sepoto’s sense of humor and knack for a practical joke is almost legendary among the academy students, and he can often be seen playing the part of the clown to elicit a laugh. He is wise enough to recognize when someone is laughing at him and not with him, however, and those who belittle his barbaric appearance or otherwise tease him quickly learn from their mistake, as the _chakit_ is one to hold grudges.

Sepoto could not be more different from his people. The dogma of the pacifist has been purged from him with Othos’ teachings, and though he still approaches bloodletting with caution, he does not fear it in the least. The Way of the Closed Fist has been embraced by him with true zeal, and combined with his natural talents it has empowered him in a way that none of his kind has ever known. He hopes one day to find more of his people, so that he may impart to them what he has learned so that they may protect themselves. Perhaps in this way, the faith of _I’Katra_ can be preserved as Sepoto has preserved the teachings of his abbot. [/sblock]

*Appearance*

    [sblock]Sepoto is representative of his people, the _chakit_ shifters. Tall and gangly, with long, thin arms, he appears vaguely apelike. Thick tufts of vibrant orange fur cover his body, and wherever it does not grow, his skin is a deep brown; weathered and calloused. His facial features are wizened and wrinkled, a characteristic of his kind, with large, round, brilliantly jade-colored eyes set deep beneath the shadow of his protruding brow.   

Although taller than most humans when upright, he often appears much smaller due to his hunched posture and ambling gait. When he shifts, his features become even more bestial, and he takes on a countenance that appears almost orangutan-like. 

Despite embracing many aspects of civilization, Sepoto is still a jungle-dweller and prefers a simple yellow loincloth, often stained from the mud that clings to the bores of the trees he climbs. His overall hygiene is not much removed from a tribal state, and his dirt-matted fur has traces of mange. His breath often reeks with halitosis brought on by ingesting overripe fruit and pungent jungle plants. His overall lack of any charisma is directly attributable to these shortcomings. 

Sepoto’s accoutrements and gear are without exception hand-fashioned from the bounty of the jungle. His kukri’s blade is sharpest obsidian and is always near at hand, and the remainders of his belongings are either crafted from trophies earned with this weapon or the taut bamboo shortbow he carries over his shoulder. [/sblock]

Filthy Yellow Loincloth (worn, 0 lb.)
Braided Giant Sloth Hair Belt (waist, 1 lb.)
Alligator Hide Belt Pouch (belt front, .5 lbs.)
Masterwork Kukri (belt right, 2 lbs.)  
Masterwork Shortbow (right shoulder, 2 lbs.) 
Bamboo Quiver (left shoulder, 1 lb.)
Arrows [20] (quiver, 3 lbs.)
Shuriken [20] (belt notches, 2 lbs.)

_Ring of Protection +1_, onyx band with tribal mark of the Traveler (left hand, 4th finger) 
_Amulet of Natural Armor +1_, lustrous blackscale lizardman scale (neck, .5 lb.)

Noxious Smokestick [2] (belt rear, 1 lb, ECS p. 121)
Black Adder Venom [2] (pouch, Injury DC 11, Initial: 1d6 Con/Secondary 1d6 Con)
Red Dancer Spider Venom [2] (pouch, Injury DC 14, Initial: 1d4 Str/Secondary 1d4 Str)
Drakewing Wasp Venom [1] (pouch, Injury DC 18, Initial: 1d6 Dex/Secondary 1d6 Dex)

Small Waterskin- water (belt left, 2 lbs.) 
Bag of Dried Fruit (belt, .5 lb.)
Flint & Steel (belt pouch, 0 lb.)

Coins- 7 gp


Progression:

5th level Monk of the Closed Fist 5 
6th level Monk of the Closed Fist 6, Shifter Stealth [Shifter] (PGtE p. 135)
7th level Monk of the Closed Fist 7 
8th level Monk of the Closed Fist 8 
9th Monk of the Closed Fist 9, Shifter Acrobatics [Shifter] (PGtE p. 135)
10th Monk of the Closed Fist 10


----------



## Rolzup (Feb 6, 2007)

Minor change, if I may, after doing some re-reading of the Eberron book.  I'm swapping the warhorse for the far more impressive _Magebred_ warhorse, and dropping the potion of Bull's Strength and two potions of Cure Light Wounds in order to pay for the upgrade.

The new stats would be:

Special 
- Magebred Heavy Warhorse (Steadfast)
Size/Type: Large Animal 
Hit Points: 46
Initiative: +1 
Speed: 35 ft. (10 squares) 
Armor Class: 24 (-1 size, +2 Dex, +5 Chainmail Barding, +8 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 22 
Base Attack/Grapple: +3/+11 
Attack: Hoof +7 melee (1d8+5) 
Full Attack: 2 hooves +7 melee (1d8+5) and bite +2 melee (1d4+2) 
Saves: Fort +9, Ref +6, Will +2 
Abilities: Str 20, Dex 15, Con 21, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6 
Skills: Listen +5, Spot +4 
Special Qualities: Excellent Learner, Thick-Skinned Breed
Feats: Endurance, Run
Tricks: Combat Riding, Stay, Seek

...and I'll make the change to the original Darrick post if you approve.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 6, 2007)

*Rookseye*: Sepoto looks great! A bit of a change of pace from the front-line characters I've seen so far.

*Rolzup*: The change is fine. I'm not certain how any type of Warhorse would fit in the jungle, however I am sure the school has a stable. And I'm sure the students won't be in the jungle forever.


----------



## Rolzup (Feb 6, 2007)

Pebele said:
			
		

> *Rolzup*: The change is fine. I'm not certain how any type of Warhorse would fit in the jungle, however I am sure the school has a stable. And I'm sure the students won't be in the jungle forever.




In the short term, I figured that would be the case.  And in the long term, a man needs to ride in _style_.


----------



## Yeoman (Feb 6, 2007)

Rolzup said:
			
		

> In the short term, I figured that would be the case.  And in the long term, a man needs to ride in _style_.




In the long term, you could always get a squire to hack away the underbrush in front of you.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 6, 2007)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> In the long term, you could always get a squire to hack away the underbrush in front of you.




Isn't that why the underclassmen exist?


----------



## Ivellious (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm thinking of playing a changling fighter that prestiges into the Dervish class.  If that's alright, then I'll begin making my character tonight.

Edit.  Actually I flipped my phb open to a rouge and was like, hmmmm  this sounds good, so instead of a fighter it's now going to be a chagling rouge that prestiges into the Dervish


----------



## Pebele (Feb 6, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of playing a changling fighter that prestiges into the Dervish class.  If that's alright, then I'll begin making my character tonight.
> 
> Edit.  Actually I flipped my phb open to a rouge and was like, hmmmm  this sounds good, so instead of a fighter it's now going to be a chagling rouge that prestiges into the Dervish




That would be fine. I look forward to seeing the character.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 7, 2007)

As of right now, these are the submissions I have had so far. I'd like to encourage people who are interested in submitting characters to remember that I am looking for characters who will make the most diverse and ultimately successful party.

*ByteRynn:* Ven, Changling Cleric (incomplete)
*EvolutionKB:* Kaelan Tahlinali (Jin), Changling (Elf) Ranger/Fighter
*Yeoman:* Catherine Valeska, Human Healer/Knight/Fighter/Marshal
*Ethandrew:* Lucien Wildrose, Human Ranger
*Shayuri:* Trebuchet, Warforged Warmage
*Rolzup:* Darrick ir'Davven, Human Knight/Marshal
*Brother Allard:* Swift, Shifter Ranger (incomplete)
*Rookseye:* Sepoto, Shifter Monk of the Closed Fist (Ninja)

*Byterynn* and *Brother Allard* any idea when your characters will be complete? Remember that I can't consider them if they are incomplete.


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh boy, looks like I won't be playing a Knight then... everyone is doing that ;P

Looks like I'll be playing a Scout instead. Expect it later tonight.

EDIT: Um hmm, are you allowing Scout? I'd think so since its pretty much a military based job, more so than Rogue, Ninja, or Spell-Thief ;x.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 7, 2007)

BRP2 said:
			
		

> Oh boy, looks like I won't be playing a Knight then... everyone is doing that ;P
> 
> Looks like I'll be playing a Scout instead. Expect it later tonight.
> 
> EDIT: Um hmm, are you allowing Scout? I'd think so since its pretty much a military based job, more so than Rogue, Ninja, or Spell-Thief ;x.




Yes, I am allowing the scout. 

I was a little surprised that no one had submitted one yet.

EDIT: I guess it wasn't submitted because I am an idiot and didn't list it out. Oops.  :\


----------



## Ivellious (Feb 7, 2007)

Name Lam (Lucia Neval)
Class First Fighter 1 / Rogue 3
Alignment Chaotic Neutral
Patron Deity The Traveler 

Str 16 –(8 pts +1 fourth lvl)
Dex 14 – (6 pts)
Con 12 -- (4 pts)
Int 14 -- (6 pts)
Wis 12 -- (4 pts)
Cha 14 -- (6 pts)

Hit Points 26
Action Points 7
AC 18, Touch 13, Flat 18
Init +2
BAB +3, Grap +6
Speed 30 (base 30, load 0/0, light armor category)
Fort +4, Ref +5, Will +2

+8 Melee, Scimitar, 1d6+3, 18-20/x2,  Slashing

+5 Ranged, Composite Longbow, 1d8, 20/x3,110'r , Piercing 

Size category Medium 5' 3" tall, 175 lb wt, 18 yrs old
Color & type White; Straight (Human Disguise: Blonde; Straight) , color & type eyes Blank (Blue), tone & type skin Grey; Smooth Skin (White Tanned skin)

Speaks Common Halfling Terran

Skills (42 ranks)
+4 Balance (0 Ranks + 2 Attribute, +2 other)
+4 Bluff (0 Ranks+ 2 Attribute+ 2 other)
+7 Diplomacy (3 Ranks+ 1cc+ 2 Attribute + 1 other)
+6 Disable Device ( 3 Ranks+ 1cc+ 2 Attribute+ 2 Other)
+4 Intimidate (0 Ranks+ 2 Attribute + 2 other)
+3 Jump (0 Ranks+ 3 Attribute+ 2 -2acp)
+6 Listen (4 Ranks+ 1cc+ 1 Attribute)
+6 Open Lock (3 Ranks+ 1cc+ 2 Attribute+ 2 Other)
+6 Perform(Dance) (4 Ranks+ 2 Attribute)
+6 Search (3 Ranks+ 1cc + 2 Attribute)
+6 Sense Motive (2 Ranks+ 1 cc+ 1 Attribute+ 2 other)
+6 Spot (5 Ranks+ 1 Attribute)
+5 Tumble (5 Ranks + 2 Attribute- 2acp)

Feats
Combat Expertise	
Dodge	
Weapon Focus x1	Weapon(s): Scimtar

Changeling Traits
- Eberron character race.
- +2 on saves vs. sleep and charm
- +2 on bluff, intimidate, sense motive
- Natural linguist
- Minor Change Shape

Fighter Abilities
- Bonus Feats (already included)

Rogue Abilities
- Sneak Attack +2d6
- Trapfinding
- Evasion
- Trap Sense 
- Uncanny Dodge

Background
[sblock]Lam was found on the Academy's doorstep when she was a babe with no reasons as to why.  So, the orphanage did what it did best, gave Lam a home and started teaching her how to become a warrior.  Though the other children began to taunt her because of being a changling, this did not stop Lam from her studies.  Matter of fact Lam overcame her peers by using her birthright to bring a "new" student to school, and then slowly disappeared.  The new student claimed her name to be Lucia Neval, and didn't study to become a warrior like Lam had. Instead Lucia began her studies in the ways of a rouge, thinking it was best suited for her, because she thought it was fitting for her. Lam still makes appearances sometimes at the school, but ever since Lucia came, Lam has been nothing but a memory to the students at the academy.[/sblock]


Personality
[sblock]Lam is a very outspoken person, and always has the tendacy to say what's on her mind.  Though she is hiding behind a facade now as Lucia,  Lam has not changed any over the years. Also, if anyone gets close enough to Lam, then she'll drop her facade and come clean with the person, but will still stay disguised most of the time. So far no one has manage to do this.[/sblock]

Appearance
[sblock]Lam is very rarely in her birth form, but when she is she has white long hair, and blank eyes that is custom with her race.  As Lucia she has blone hair, and bright blue eyes.  She is always wearing her armor and weapons unless she is sleeping
[/sblock]

Equipment
[sblock]Darkleaf Breastplate(worn, 30lbs)
Glamerweave Traveler's Outfit (worn, 5lbs)

Mw Scimitar (belt left, 2lbs)
Belt Pouch (belt front, 1/2lb)
Smokestick (belt rear, 1/2lb)
Sunrod (Belt left, 1 lb)
Composite Longbow  (left shoulder, 3lbs)
40 Arrow Quiver  (right shoulder, 6lbs)
Backpack (center back, 2lbs)
Bedroll (below backpack, 5lbs)

Ring of Protection +1 (left ring finger, -)

Waterskin- water (backpack, 4lbs)
5 Torches (backpack, 5lbs)
Flint & Steel (backpack, -)
Trail Rations- 5 days (backpack, 5lbs)
Whetstone (backpack, 1lb)
5 Tindertwigs (Backpack, -)
4 Somkesticks (Backpack, 2lbs)
Masterwork Thieves' Tools (backpack, 2lbs)
5 Potions of Cure Light wounds (Backpack, 5lbs)
4 Sunrods (Backpack, 4lbs)
Coins- 4gp
Small Steel Mirror (pouch, 1/2lb)
3 pieces of Chalk (pouch, -)[/sblock]

Progression
5th lvl Rouge
6th lvl Rouge Mobility
7th lvl Rouge
8th lvl Rouge
9th lvl Dervish Improved Critical
10th lvl Dervish


----------



## Pebele (Feb 7, 2007)

Ivellious: Lam/Lucia looks good. It's nice to see a second female.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 7, 2007)

Near the end of the week, if there's no further arcane or divine characters, then I might cancel Lucien's submission (since it seems nearly everyone is martial based) and create someone new to hopefully create a more rounded party.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 7, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Near the end of the week, if there's no further arcane or divine characters, then I might cancel Lucien's submission (since it seems nearly everyone is martial based) and create someone new to hopefully create a more rounded party.




I certainly don't want anyone to feel like they have to change their characters. It's simply that no bad characters have been submitted, and a party of 6 martial characters isn't the most successful. 

So, of course, if anyone does want to change their submission, that's fine. If not, then I will make due and hope the party bought lots of curing potions.


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 7, 2007)

```
Name: 	Rheklyn de Syb
Gender: 	Male 
Race: 		Human
Class:		Diviner 4 
Alignment: 	NG
Patron Deity: Aureon

Str 11 -– (3 pts)<-- show pts 
Dex 14 –- (6 pts)
Con 14 -- (6 pts)
Int 18-- (13 pts) +1
Wis 12 -- (4 pts)
Cha 10 -- (2 pts)

Hit Points 21
Action Points 7/7
AC 12, Touch 12, Flat 10
Init +2 
BAB +2, Grap +2
Speed 30 (base 30, load 0/38, no armor)
Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +5

+2 Melee, Dagger, 1d4, 19-20/x2, P or S
+4 Ranged, Light Crossbow, 1d8, 19-20/x2, 80'r , Piercing

Size category: Med 5'11" tall, 165 wt, 19 yrs old
Sandy Brown hair cropped short, large, round blue eyes, lightly tanned skin

Speaks common, draconic, celestial and dwarven
Skills: [43=((2+3+1)*7)+1] Int bonus went up at 4th level.
+7	Appraise (Int), 		0	+4	+3
+2	Balance (Dex), (acp0)		0	+2
+0	Bluff (Cha),  			0	+0
+0	Climb (Str), (acp0)		0	+0
+9	Concentration (Con), 		7	+2
+8	Craft (Alchemy) (Int),		4	+4
+8	Decipher Script (Int),  	4	+4
+0	Diplomacy (Cha), 		0	+0
+0	Disguise (Cha),	          	0	+0
+2	Escape Artist (Dex), (acp0)	0	+2
+4	Forgery (Int), 			0	+4
+0	Gather Information (Cha), 	0	+0
+1	Heal (Wis),			0	+1
+2	Hide (Dex), (acp0)		0	+2
+0	Intimidate (Cha), 		0	+0
+0	Jump (Str), (acp0)		0	+0
+11	Knowledge (arcana) (Int), 	7	+4
+5	Knowledge (arch) (Int), 	3	+4
+5	Knowledge (dungeon) (Int), 	3	+4
+5	Knowledge (geog) (Int), 	1	+4
+5	Knowledge (history) (Int), 	1	+4
+5	Knowledge (local) (Int), 	1 	+4
+5	Knowledge (nature) (Int), 	2	+4
+5	Knowledge (nobility) (Int), 	1	+4
+5	Knowledge (religion) (Int), 	1 	+4
+5	Knowledge (planes) (Int), 	1	+4
+1	Listen (Wis), 			0	+1
+2	Move Silently (Dex), (acp0)	0 	+2
+2	Ride (Dex),			0	+2 
+4	Search (Int), 			0	+4
+1	Sense Motive (Wis), 		0	+1
+11	Spellcraft (Int), 		7	+4
+1	Spot (Wis), 			0	+1
+3	Survival (Wis), 		0	+1	+2
+0	Swim (Str), (acp0)		0	+0
+2	Tumble (Dex), (acp0)		0	+2
+2	Use Rope (Dex),		        0    	+2

Feats
-Least Dragonmark of Passage – Dimension leap 1/day, +2 Survival; Strong Mind; 
Craft Wondrous Item

Human Traits
Baseline

Wizard (Diviner) Abilities
-Necromancy Prohibited
+2 on Spellcraft re: Divination

Spells Prepared
0th- Detect Magic, Message, Prestidigitation, Light
1st- Magic Missile * 2, Mage Armor, Silent Image, True Strike (S) 
2nd-Acid Arrow, Glitterdust, Invisibility, Detect Thoughts (S)

Spellbook
0th- All cantrips
1st-{Bold Chosen at Level Up, Others purchased.} Alarm, Animate Rope, 
Charm Person, Color Spray, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors, 
Detect Undead, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Erase, Expeditious Retreat, 
Feather Fall, Floating Disk, Grease, Hold Portal, Identify,  Jump, Mage Armor, 
Magecraft, Magic Missile, Magic Weapon, Obscuring Mist, Reduce Person, 
Shield, Silent Image, Sleep, Summon Monster I, True Strike, Ventriloquism. 
525 gold spent on 1st level spells copied to spellbook.
2nd - Acid Arrow, Darkvision, Detect Thoughts, Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust, 
Invisibility, Knock, Locate Object, Repair Moderate Damage, Rope Trick, 
See Invisibility, Spider Climb, Web, Whispering Wind.  
1500 gold spent on 2nd level spells copied to spellbook.

Special 
Raven Familiar named Herod. +3 on Appraise checks (already noted in skills).  
Alertness when Herod within arm’s reach.

Background
Rheklyn de Syb is the great grandson of a cabin boy who accompanied Ven
ir’Kesslan to Q’barra.  That cabin-boy was a third son of a minor courier of 
House Orien.  The de Sybs maintained a tenuous contact with House Orien 
after settling in Q’barra.  Rheklyn is the first in four generations of de Sybs 
to bear a dragonmark, but bear it he does.  Second son of a swamp guide 
working halfway ‘tween Newthrone and Whitecliff, Rheklyn had hopes of 
exploiting his powers and becoming an important courier.  

Unfortunately, at the age of 10, the de Syb family was attacked by a raiding
 party of blackscales.  Rheklyn’s father had been paying a small bribe to the
 local cold sun chieftain in order to get safe passage through the local swamp. 
 A few days before the attack, the Cold Sun chieftain’s representative was 
accompanied by three much larger lizardmen.  They claimed to have been 
collecting tribute from the Cold Sun tribe, but in reality, they were also casing 
the homestead.  

The blackscales returned that night.  Rheklyn’s father held the house long 
enough for Rheklyn and his brother to escape.  However, after two days, 
Rheklyn’s older brother decided to go for help.  Unschooled in stealth, he 
was quickly captured.  Rheklyn’s paralyzing fear of lizardfolk saved his life 
as the giant lizardmen searched for other humans.  Waiting to leave his hiding
 place til he nearly starved to death, he managed to avoid the blackscales.  
The nearest settlement of any size to which he could flee was home to a distant
 relative of his.  She knew of the Ven ir’Kesslan Academy and decided that a 
change of scenery would be good for Rheklyn.  Making use of her limited 
contacts with House Orien, she managed to get Rheklyn sent to the academy.  

Once at the academy, Rheklyn was obsessed with foresight.  Haunted by the
sounds of his brother’s capture and death (and the imagined scenes of 
blackscales eating his brother), Rheklyn had determined that he would never be 
caught unaware again.  However, he was not particularly gifted with the physical 
skills of truly great escapists.  As Rheklyn began exploring magical enhancements 
to improve his reaction times, he learned of divinations that would give him days 
of forewarning, not mere extra seconds.  With bittersweet clarity, Rheklyn realized
 that even the simplest of divinations would have uncovered the blackscale’s 
treachery before it cost his parents and his brother their lives.  
At that point, Rheklyn turned his focus away from physical means of detection
 to magical means.  Further, a burning hatred for lizardfolk had festered within 
him and he thirsted for revenge.  Revenge for his family’s deaths, certainly, but 
also revenge for his own weakness.  A boy’s fears had been consumed and turned 
to a young man’s hatred.  Deep within himself, Rheklyn still fears he will be 
paralyzed when next confronted with a blackscale.  In the meantime, he has 
scoured the libraries and hounded the few schooled travelers who have passed 
through the area.  His own growing spellbook becoming more of a bargaining tool 
for new spells as time wore on. 
         
Personality
On edge.  “High Strung” is how Rheklyn is often described.  His near frenetic 
examination of his surroundings has become tempered over the last two years 
as he learned to perform basic divinations.  Knowing the number of people in a 
building and their surface thoughts before he even opens the door has done much 
to calm Rheklyn.  He still looks at every situation as a potential disaster and plans
 his escape.  While not physically suited for a martial career, Rheklyn befriended 
several warriors at the school and one veteran teacher in particular impressed him 
with the need to always have a “gone to Dolurrh plan.”  Rheklyn has wholly 
embraced the “knowledge is power” standard.  

Losing his family to lizardfolk attack did not cause Rheklyn to crawl into a shell.  
So many others at the academy had directly or indirectly suffered a similar loss, 
that Rheklyn quickly substituted the academy for his family.  Rheklyn’s obsession 
with escape plans thus usually includes his compatriots.

Appearance
Unremarkable by design.  Of slightly above average height but slight build, Rheklyn 
does not stand out in a crowd.  He has purposefully cultivated a look that does 
not draw attention.  This poses a problem for Rheklyn in only one regard.  At 19, 
he does want to attract attention from a particular demographic.  In moments of 
hormone driven weakness, Rheklyn is not above using his magic to alter his 
appearance to whatever he believes will attract the girl he is pursuing at the time.


Explorer’s Outfit  (worn, 8lb)10g

Light Crossbow (left shoulder, 4lb) 35g
Quiver w/20 bolts (right shoulder, 3lb)2g

Backpack (center back, 2lb) 2g
	Waterskin- water (backpack, 4lb) 1g
2 Torches (backpack, 2lb) 2c
Flint & Steel (backpack, 0lb)1g
Trail Rations- 3 days (backpack, 3lb)1.5g
Silk Rope (backpack, 5lb) 10g
	Steel mirror (backpack, .5lb) 10g
	Ink & 5 scroll pages (backpack, 0wt) 63g
	Merchant Scale (Backpack, 1lb) 2g

Bedroll (below backpack, 5lb) 1s

Hat (head, 0wt)

Belt (worn, 0wt)
	Dagger (belt rear, 1lb) 2g
Scroll organizer (belt front, .5lb) 5g
		Scrolls of :  MM, Charm Person, Color Spray, 
                                         Enlarge Person, Expeditious Retreat
                                        Grease, Mage Armor, Shield, Obscuring Mist,
                                        Sleep,  True Strike, Acid Arrow, Web, Glitterdust, 
                                        Invisibility. 875g
	Spell component pouch (belt front, 2lb) 5g
	Pouch (belt rear, .5lb)
		Fishing line & Hook(pouch, 0wt) 1s
		Chalk (pouch)
		Candles (pouch)
		Pearl of Power 1st - 1000gp (pouch, 0wt)

Scroll organizers (3). In pockets. 1.5lb 15g
	Scrolls: 	1st – Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors, Detect Undead, Disguise Self, Erase, Floating Disk, Hold Portal, Jump, MM(3), Magic Weapon, Reduce Person, Silent Image, Summon Monster I, Ventriloquism. 2nd – Darkvision, Knock, Repair Moderate Damage, See Invisibility, Spider Climb, Whispering Wind. 1325g

Mundane Items			  165 (rounded up) g
Scrolls for spellbook			2025
Scrolls				2200
Pearl of Power 1st  			1000
Total					5390

Coins- 10gp (pouch, .2 lb)

Weight 20.5 w/o backpack.
Backpack +Bedroll 22.5
Total, 43

Progression:
5th Diviner, Craft Wand
6th Diviner, Lesser Dragonmark (Passage)
7th Diviner
8th Diviner
9th Diviner, Greater Dragonmark (Passage)
10th Diviner, Extraordinary Artisan
```


----------



## ByteRynn (Feb 7, 2007)

I will likely finish Thursday night.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 7, 2007)

Craw Hammerfist: Rheklyn looks good. Interesting use of the Dragonmark.

ByteRynn: Cool, I look forward to seeing it.


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 7, 2007)

Okay, I won't be handing in my Scout tonight... too tired, but I have everything done but the items/money. Man those skills are brutal statting up!

I'll give you a basic look into my character:

He is going to be hotheaded but with a lot of potential. I'm going to drop a lot of possible hooks you could grab onto if you want... I think I'll make it seem that his parents(he of course doesn't know where they are, but has a good feeling they are alive) are not what you would call "legal friendly". Many say that he is destined for greatness because of his physical condition and combat expertise, but he is at the stage where what he lacks most is discipline(he is going to be CG). He finds bows and crossbows a 'sissy' way out of a fight and prefers to be in the heat of the battle.

Mechanically, he is going to be the sort of a daring one, running right into the fray. I'm giving him a lot of focus on using AoOs, avoiding AoOs, tumbling, and a Longspear(in addition to a Dagger and two throwing axes). Basically, in battles with a lot of mooks, he is going to be a battlefield controller. However, this doesn't mean he won't be using stealth up until the moment of battle. Also, I'm going to have him use poisons(which he will make himself), not exactly the lethal type, just something to get people to fall down faster without killing them.

See you tomorrow.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 7, 2007)

BRP2 said:
			
		

> Okay, I won't be handing in my Scout tonight... too tired, but I have everything done but the items/money. Man those skills are brutal statting up!




No problem, I can certainly understand being tired.

The character sounds interesting, I look forward to seeing him tomorrow!


----------



## Ivellious (Feb 7, 2007)

Pebele said:
			
		

> Ivellious: Lam/Lucia looks good. It's nice to see a second female.



If there is anything I need to fix then let me know, and I'll fix it.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 8, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> If there is anything I need to fix then let me know, and I'll fix it.




Nope, I think she looks very complete.


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 8, 2007)

Oi, still not completely done... I've lost access to Complete Adventurer which I need desperately for poisonmaking rules ;x. Because of this the character's items are not completed just yet. I'm going to do the storyline/background tomorrow, along with future progression(which will be pure Scout).

Name: Charles Feyheart
Gender: Male
Race: Human, 18 years old
Class: Scout 4
Alignment: CG
Patron Deity: The Sovereign Host (but only out of habit)

[sblock=Basic Stats]
Str 14 -- (6 pts) [+2]
Dex 17 -- (10 pts) (+1 level 4) [+3]
Con 10 -- (2 pts) 
Int 14 -- (6 pts) [+2]
Wis 12 -- (4 pts) [+1]
Cha 12 -- (4 pts) [+1]

Hit Points: 26 (8 + 6 + 6 + 6)
Action Points: 7
AC 16 (10 + mod 3 + armor 3 ) Dodge +1 / Skirmish +1 / vs. AoO +4
Touch AC 13, Flat AC 13 (Note: Uncanny Dodge) [Load 55/175, light load/armor]
Init +4 (mod 3 + Battle Fortitude 1)
BAB: +3, Grapple: +??
Speed: 40 (Medium Armor/Load or higher: 20)
Fort +3 (base 1 + mod 0 + Battle Fortitude 1 + misc 1) (Fort +1 in medium/heavy armor/load)
Ref +8 (base 4 + mod 3 + misc 1)
Will +3 (base 1 + mod 1 + misc 1)

+6 Melee, Longspear+1, 1d8+4, 20/x3, Piercing
+5 Melee, Dagger, 1d4+2, 19-20/x2, 10 ft, Piercing 
+5 Melee / +6 Ranged, Throwing Axe, 1d6+2, 20/x2, 10 ft, Slashing (x2)

Medium, 5'9" tall, 137 wt, 19 yrs old
Dirty blond short and curly hair, green eyes, and slightly tan dry skin
[/sblock]

[sblock=Skills]
Speaks Common, Dwarven, and Draconic.

+10 Tumble (Ranks 7 + Mod 3 + Misc 0)
+10 Hide (Ranks 7 + Mod 3 + Misc 0)
+10 Move Silently (Ranks 7 + Mod 3 + Misc 0)
+8 Escape Artist (Ranks 5 + Mod 3 + Misc 0)
+11 Disable Device (Ranks 7 + Mod 2 + Misc 2)
+9 Craft(Poisonmaking) (Ranks 7 + Mod 2 + Misc 0)
+6 Survival* (Ranks 5 + Mod 1 + Misc 0)
+6 Knowledge(Geography) (Ranks 4 + Mod 2 + Misc 0)
+8 Sense Motive (Ranks 7 + Mod 1 + Misc 0)
+9 Search (Ranks 7 + Mod 2 + Misc 0)
+8 Listen (Ranks 7 + Mod 1 + Misc 0) 
+8 Spot (Ranks 7 + Mod 1 + Misc 0)
+5 Balance (Ranks 0 + Mod 3 + Synergy 2)
+4 Jump (Ranks 0 + Mod 2 + Synergy 2)
+3 Diplomacy (Ranks 0 + Mod 1 + Synergy 2)
+2 Climb, Swim, and Swim (Mod 2) Untrained
+3 Ride and Use Rope** (Mod 3) Untrained
+0 Concentration (Mod 0) Untrained
+2 Appraise***, Craft(Other), and Forgery (Mod 2) Untrained
+1 Heal (Mod 1) Untrained
+1 Bluff, Disguise, Gather Information, Handle Animal, Intimidate, and Perform (Mod 1) Untrained
*= +8 when following tracks.
**= +5 on Use Rope when involving bindings.
***= +4 on Appraise when dealing with Poisons (Synergy 2)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Feats]
Feats
-Dodge (+1 dodge bonus against selected targets) [Human]
-Combat Reflexes (Additional attacks of opportunity) (3/turn) [Level 1]
-Distracting Attack (Your attack gives +1 bonus on other creatures’ attacks against the same target) [Level 3] (If no Ranger, will replace with Track)
-Mobility (+4 dodge bonus to AC against some attacks of Opportunity) [Scout Bonus Feat]

Racename Traits
-1 bonus feat at level 1.
-1 additional skill point at every level (4 at level 1).
-Favored Class: Any.

Classname Abilities
-Weapon and Armor Proficiency: Simple weapons, handaxe, throwing axe, shortsword, and shortbow. Light armor and no shields.
-Skirmish (+1d6, +1 AC) (Must move 10 feet in order to activate).
-Trapfinding.
-Battle Fortitude +1 (Fortitude and Initiative while in Light armor/load).
-Uncanny Dodge (Can’t be caught flat footed).
-Fast Movement +10 ft.
-Trackless step (Can not be tracked in natural surroundings).
-Bonus Feat at levels 5, 10, and 15.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Character Bio]
Background

 Charles was dropped off at the academy when he was only thirteen months old with nothing but a piece of paper that said "Feyheart". When he asked about it, he was told whoever dropped him off was definitely not his father or mother, and thats all he got for awhile. He was playful and popular as he grew up, maybe a little too playful. His natural skills as combatant made him excel in his studies. Charles was very talented with stealth and using the wilderness to his advantage. He became increasingly interested in hit-and-run tactics and using his speed to confuse and corner the enemy. He grew to idolize his mentors and became very close with his friends. Outside his training, he lived a normal life, at least a life as normal as possible for where he was living.

 Something very bad happen to Charles only a year ago, when he was 17. A group of scouts were brought out to the wild for a field exercise. It was suppose to be a mock reconnaissance mission against a group of mentors. However, while completing their task they saw that the mentors had been attacked by lizardfolk, the Poison Dusk tribe to be exact. Quickly abandoning their mission they assisted their teachers in combat. While they faired well for awhile, more and more of the lizardfolk joined the fray. It became clear once all the mentors were killed that the battle had become a slaughter. What remained of the group of scouts fled in fear, including Charles. The lizardfolk followed and more students fell. Only three scouts escaped and out of those three, only Charles would ever be able to hold a weapon again.

 The sight of real battle for the first time and the lost of his peers and superiors changed Charles. His optimistic view of the world slowly chipped away as he ached with guilt and depression. He began to show little respect for anyone else but himself and fell behind in his studies. It had gotten so bad that a few wanted him to leave the academy, but Headmaster Goludov didn't expel him.

 A former teacher of Charles was a dwarf that goes by the name "Brick", the same person who gave Charles his first name. Brick was one the best the that ever taught at the academy. That changed when in a sparring accident his right arm was sundered. Since then, hes only visited the academy monthly and lived in solitude. Charles looked up to Brick the most and when Brick confronted him about his change of attitude, Charles explained his problem. Brick told stories of coming to Q'barra. Brick's family was looking for an opportunity to make money, but they only found their death and Brick had no where to go until he found the academy and began teaching. He explained that there will always be loss when two factions are against each other and there is no way to change that, the only option is to fight harder for every friend you see fall, to take up their load and to make what they believed in become a reality.

 Charles was inspired by Brick, but he had a question. He asked about the day he was left at academy. Charles had a gut feeling that there was more to the story than he had been told. Brick was very hesitant, but finally answered Charles. The man looked nothing like Charles and seemed to be nothing more than a person who was working under someone else. The man had a criminal aura to him and his most notable feature was a tattoo imprinted in his right palm. It was a tattoo of a crime group that had migrated to Q'barra from Sharn many years ago. Brick swore that was all he knew. Charles thanked him for his words and Brick parted ways.

 A year passed and Charles was back to his old self, at least in appearance. Honestly, he was not as naive as he used to be. He has fallen into a balance of an angry victim and a kind optimist. He is ready for anything, but especially looks forward to crushing the lizardfolk savages, finding what ties he has to a family, and becoming better at what he does: being a scout. Goludov being one of the few he honestly respects, he is eager to see why he has been requested to see him.

Personality

 Originally, Charles was a naive and optimistic boy. He knew people died in battle, but he enjoyed training to become better at it. It was practically a game to him. That changed after the field exercise incident. For awhile he was moody and distant, but he came over it with help from a role model of his.

 Now Charles sees things in two lights. There is the numb, insensitive, sarcastic, and angry side of him, but there is also the playful, kind, and helpful side of him. They seem to switch on and off depending how much he likes the person he is speaking to, and they tend to blend together when things get confusing to him.

 Charles will follow his orders to the best of his ability, but aside from that, he can quite unpredictable. Sometimes his anger gets the best of him. Or sometimes he simply doesn't care for the law. Deep down inside he is a good person and prefers sparing lives. He has trained in poisons as a way to defeat(or kill) people without it being in cold blood. 

 Other notable traits is that he is cocky, but loyal. Despite suffering such a defeat a year ago, he still thinks he is pretty good at what he does and sometimes can't help but brag. The idea of leaving someone behind bothers him so much that he simply won't let himself do it. He will even disobey direct orders to do this. This is an emotional repercussion of seeing his friends die.

 He doesn't like to admit it, but he has developed a hatred for the lizardfolk and isn't likely to show them any mercy unless he is ordered otherwise.

Appearance

He is a rather attractive male of the Human race. He keeps his hair short, but otherwise untidy. He is always seen with his red bandanna, a gift from Brick, and wears it proudly. He works hard to keep his body fit. He has a few scares, but they are usually not visible when is fully clothed. He is usually wearing his cloak, but prefers to keep his hood down.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Gear]
MW Studded Leather (worn, 20wt) 175 gp 
Explorer’s Outfit (worn, 8wt) 10 gp
Cloak of Resistance (worm, 1wt) 1000 gp

Throwing Axe (belt left, 2wt) 8 gp
Throwing Axe (belt right, 2wt) 8 gp
Potion of Cure Light Wounds (random, 1/10 wt) 50 gp
Potion of Cure Light Wounds (random, 1/10 wt) 50 gp
Potion of Cure Light Wounds (random, 1/10 wt) 50 gp
Potion of Cure Light Wounds (random, 1/10 wt) 50 gp
Vial of Drow Poison (random, 1/10 wt) 75 gp (Applied on Longspear+1)
Vial of Drow Poison (random, 1/10 wt) 75 gp
Vial of Drow Poison (random, 1/10 wt) 75 gp
Vial of Drow Poison (random, 1/10 wt) 75 gp
Vial of Drow Poison (random, 1/10 wt) 75 gp
Vial of Drow Poison (random, 1/10 wt) 75 gp
Vial of Drow Poison (random, 1/10 wt) 75 gp
Vial of Drow Poison (random, 1/10 wt) 75 gp
Vial of Drow Poison (random, 1/10 wt) 75 gp
Vial of Drow Poison (random, 1/10 wt) 75 gp
Elixir of Fire Breath (random, 1/10 wt) 1100 gp


Backpack (center back, 2wt) 2 gp
Longspear+1 (center back, over backpack, 9wt) 2000 gp

Red Bandanna

1 Torch (backpack, 1wt) cp 1
Flint & Steel (backpack) 1 gp
MW Thieves’ Tools (backpack, 2wt) 100 gp
Poisonmaking Artisan’s Tools (backpack, 5wt) 5 gp
Random documents

Coins- 10gp, 1sp, 1cp
[/sblock]

Progression:
5th Scout
6th Scout, Spring Attack
7th Scout
8th Scout
9th Scout, Deft Opportunist
10th Scout


----------



## Pebele (Feb 8, 2007)

*BRP2*: I look forward to seeing him complete.


----------



## Brother Allard (Feb 8, 2007)

FYI: Swift is complete.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 8, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> FYI: Swift is complete.




Thank you!


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay bad news, I still don't have access to Complete Adventurer. So, none of the poisons he has now will not be made by him. In the future, he'll make his own. I'm editing the main post now.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 9, 2007)

I've decided to extend the deadline for submissions until noon EST Saturday, Feb. 10th.

I will post the final party by 9 pm, EST Saturday, Feb. 10th.

I hope to have the game going by Monday or Tuesday.

Any questions? Let me know!


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 9, 2007)

Okay my character is done. There might be some errors, I pretty much worked from the SRD and memory since my books are not with me. I kind of used some freedom with the academy, if this bothers you, I'll change it. You are free to change anything you like about the character to better fit your campaign and/or its hooks.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 9, 2007)

BRP2 said:
			
		

> Okay my character is done. There might be some errors, I pretty much worked from the SRD and memory since my books are not with me. I kind of used some freedom with the academy, if this bothers you, I'll change it. You are free to change anything you like about the character to better fit your campaign and/or its hooks.




I don't mind liberties taken with the school at all. I can't promise they will all be worked in, but it helps make the Academy a living entity.

I only have one question. Did you have a specific organization in mind about the crime group? Or is that just a possible hook? If this is something really obvious that I am not remembering at the moment, please forgive me.


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 9, 2007)

I made it very vague on purpose. It's anything you want lol.


----------



## Yeoman (Feb 9, 2007)

Pebele said:
			
		

> I've decided to extend the deadline for submissions until noon EST Saturday, Feb. 10th.
> 
> I will post the final party by 9 pm, EST Saturday, Feb. 10th.
> 
> ...




With all the good submissions, it's no wonder you need a little extra time to decide. Time to keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 9, 2007)

> Time to keep my fingers crossed!




And my toes!  Honestly though, all the characters people have submitted thus far are really cool.  Pebele is going to have a tough time picking for sure!


----------



## Pebele (Feb 9, 2007)

It sure isn't going to be easy! But I suppose it's better to have too many good submissions than not enough.


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 9, 2007)

omg A friend of mine typed that in while I was away from the PC.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 9, 2007)

I am so completely confused. I think my head is broken. For real.


----------



## Yeoman (Feb 9, 2007)

Pebele said:
			
		

> I am so completely confused. I think my head is broken. For real.



I reported it as a bad post. I'm not sure what's up there, but it should be removed soon.


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 9, 2007)

It wasn't me, I swear.

I'm currently hunting down the fellow that typed that in and will show him how much I liked his little joke.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 9, 2007)

BRP2 said:
			
		

> It wasn't me, I swear.
> 
> I'm currently hunting down the fellow that typed that in and will show him how much I liked his little joke.




Well, I hope it gets taken care of. Good luck fixing it!


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 9, 2007)

Glad that's taken care of, BRP2.


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 9, 2007)

Situation shoved.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 10, 2007)

Alright, we're getting down to the last hour. If anyone still wants to submit a character, now is the time!

I'll post a final list of submissions, and then I'll have the final party posted this evening.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 10, 2007)

Pebele said:
			
		

> Alright, we're getting down to the last hour. If anyone still wants to submit a character, now is the time!
> 
> I'll post a final list of submissions, and then I'll have the final party posted this evening.




The tension is palpable! Every character is excellent, I don't envy your position right now!


----------



## Pebele (Feb 10, 2007)

Well, it's after noon, so here's the final list of submissions:

*EvolutionKB:* Kaelan Tahlinali (Jin), Changling (Elf) Ranger/Fighter
*Yeoman:* Catherine Valeska, Human Healer/Knight/Fighter/Marshal
*Ethandrew:* Lucien Wildrose, Human Ranger
*Shayuri:* Trebuchet, Warforged Warmage
*Rolzup:* Darrick ir'Davven, Human Knight/Marshal
*Brother Allard:* Swift, Shifter Ranger
*Rookseye:* Sepoto, Shifter Monk of the Closed Fist (Ninja)
*Ivellious:* Lam (Lucia), Changling Fighter/Rogue
*Craw Hammerfist:* Rheklyn de Syb, Human Diviner
*BRP2:* Charles Feyheart, Human Scout 

I will look these submissions over and make my final decision this evening. Check back here to see the final party.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 10, 2007)

I want to start by saying that I am very impressed with how great all the characters were. I had a hard time coming to this decision. I want to thank everyone for their submissions.

No one was left unchosen because they had a bad character. I simply had to decide which characters I thought would mesh the best. 

So, here is the final party:

*EvolutionKB:* Kaelan Tahlinali (Jin), Changling (Elf) Ranger/Fighter
*Yeoman:* Catherine Valeska, Human Healer/Knight/Fighter/Marshal
*Shayuri:* Trebuchet, Warforged Warmage
*Rolzup:* Darrick ir'Davven, Human Knight/Marshal
*Rookseye:* Sepoto, Shifter Monk of the Closed Fist (Ninja)
*BRP2:* Charles Feyheart, Human Scout

I would appreciate if you all could let me know if you are still interested in playing. Also, if you can all use this space to merge your characters, that would be great.

When the game starts, I will ask that everyone use a different color for their speech, so here would be a good place to get that all decided as well.

I will start both an OOC Thread and the Game Thread probably on Monday.

Again, thank you to everyone for the great submissions. If you'd like me to keep your characters in mind for alternates, please let me know. I'd be more than happy to have any of them on the second line.


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 10, 2007)

Woo! I'm looking forward to it!



> Also, if you can all use this space to merge your characters, that would be great.




Hmm, I don't completely understand what you mean. Do you mean write each other into our background bios or something similar?

Anyway, I call the color Green.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 10, 2007)

Fantastic.



> Hmm, I don't completely understand what you mean. Do you mean write each other into our background bios or something similar?




Here is the quote from the first page:







> Once all members of the party have been chosen, we’ll work on integrating their backgrounds here before the in-character thread starts. All characters must know each other, whether they have a positive relationship or negative relationship. This will be your first exercise in teamwork.




I'll take royal blue

On another note, I can see Kaelan and Charles forming a bond because of their hatred and similar circumstances involving lizardfolk.


----------



## Rolzup (Feb 10, 2007)

Dim Gray for me, *if* it's visible enough.

As to the more important matters, I'll look folks over and think some thoughts.  I can certainly see Catherine and Darrick being reluctant rivals, of a sort.


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 10, 2007)

Oh wow, how did I miss that? Okay, this sounds like a lot of fun. Hmm, I'll have to examine everyones profile a little more, I skimmed only a few.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 10, 2007)

Definitely still interested! 

I'll take Red!

As for background, anyone who's been in fights against the lizards probably has at least seen Trebuchet. He's not terribly subtle. 

In particular anyone with a military background, or who's in the Academy could easily be a friend of Treb...


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 10, 2007)

Kaelan would definately see the warforged warmage as a curiosity at first.  Warforged aren't real common in Valenar, and from the sounds of it they are pretty rare at the academy as well.  I could see Kaelan approaching the friendly warforged, curious at first, then respected, after he saw what he can do to some lizardfolk.


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hmm okay, this is just up in the air for now but:

Kaelan Tahlinali - Hmm yeah, these guys should be good friends and allies. I don't know who suffered their lost first, but if Charles's group was slaughtered after Kaelan's then perhaps Kaelan, in addition to Brick, helped Charles get through it. They also have training in the same areas which means they would be in some of the same classes. 

How strong is Kaelan's hatred for Lizardfolk? Charles is a little more subtle than pure hate, almost like an extremely strong dislike. I could see their difference in how much they hate their enemies make for interesting drama. (Sorry for like totally ripping you off ;x I didn't read your character's profile when I wrote mine lol, but hey maybe it'll be a good thing)


Catherine Valeska - Because the great difference of their combat styles, Charles and Catherine probably never got to know each other well. Charles naturally respects the "Knightly" image, but can be bothered by the strict nature of it. Charles always respects those who lead.

Trebuchet - Charles probably is or was a little distant from Trebuchet because of him being a Warforged. That can/has been put aside the moment he saw Trebuchet's skills in combat. Considering they both seem to be interested in combat from a "fun" perspective, they could have a lot to talk about.

Darrick ir'Davven - A lot of what can said for Catherine can be said for Darrick.

Sepoto - Seeing how they both seem to be playful people, they could be or have been friends once Charles got over his appearance. Charles loves good humor and would laugh often at Sepoto's jokes. If they were friends, its likely Charles severed the tie after the scout party incident.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 11, 2007)

Kaelan blames the lizardfolk for his loss, but deep down, he knows it was partially his fault as well(he hates the lizardfolk about as much as he hates himself).  I'd probably say that Charles suffered his lost first.  The assault could've happened during the time Kaelan was away.  Same classes sounds good to me.

Catherine:  Her motherly ways, probably made Kaelan kind of distant, he doesn't want to come to care about somebody like family only to lose them.

Sepoto:  I can see Kaelan and Sepoto bonding, they both have had to deal with being different(Sepoto being in the Academy and Kaelan adapting to finding out he was a changling in a Valenar villiage).  They both have stealth training in common as well.

Darrick:  Kaelan would be put off by his heavy, loud, armor.  Kaelan would compare Darrick to a lumbering rhino, where Kaelan would be a jungle cat.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 11, 2007)

Rolzup said:
			
		

> Dim Gray for me, *if* it's visible enough.
> 
> As to the more important matters, I'll look folks over and think some thoughts.  I can certainly see Catherine and Darrick being reluctant rivals, of a sort.




I'd like to keep Dim Gray for OOC and mechanics. 

It looks like there's some good thoughts going on so far about backgrounds.

I do want to reiterate that it is perfectly acceptable for not all the characters to get along, for whatever reason.


----------



## Yeoman (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh yeah, I'm still in. Let me add my color in here. I'll take Magenta. Let me have some dinner, and I'll add my thoughts here.


----------



## Rolzup (Feb 11, 2007)

How does Navy work?

(I'll be honest, I have some slight color-blindness issues....)


----------



## Rookseye (Feb 11, 2007)

Great to be aboard!

I guess Sepoto will fingerpaint in "Orange-Gutan"

I'm going to spend tonight reviewing the other backgrounds and will try to work out my relationships with the other characters before Sunday night...

Thanks for having me Pebele!


----------



## Pebele (Feb 11, 2007)

Rolzup said:
			
		

> How does Navy work?
> 
> (I'll be honest, I have some slight color-blindness issues....)




Navy works for me! I'll be honest, I have ENWorld set to "Stealth", because light text on a dark background is hard for me to read. 

Tomorrow I'll look over all the relationships and ask any final questions before we start up. This looks like a great group and I'm very excited to get this underway.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 11, 2007)

Rolzup said:
			
		

> How does Navy work?
> 
> (I'll be honest, I have some slight color-blindness issues....)



Its not just you, actually. Human's do not have a large number of blue detecting cones, which is why small blue text on dark background is hard to read. So, on the default black any of the dark blues will be difficult in general (so, Navy is a bad choice for anyone using the default).

Stealth reverses this contrast, so a darker color would be fine. If you want one that works well on both, try going for a blue that is near a more neutral grey for the maximum contrast in stealth and default.

BTW: I love this concept, and if I wasn't overcommitted in games right now, I'd serious think about a place.

Good game to all!


----------



## Yeoman (Feb 11, 2007)

Ok, I'm back and here are my thoughts:

Charles: I agree that Catherine and Charles would likely not know each other really well. I think that Catherine would have a lot of respect for his skills, since she has none of them herself. She'd also wonder how he could fight without heavy armor, but she'd certainly respect his fast reflexes.

Kaelan: I think Catherine would see getting through Kaelan's shell as a challenge. Would everyone know that Kaelan is a shape-shifter, or is he keeping it a secret? If Catherine knows, I think she would be in awe of his ability to "be someon else", and she would admire his commitment to his "brother".

Trebuchet: Catherine feels a strong attachment to Warforged, as being handed over to one and being cared for by them are her earliest memories. I think she also has a lot of respect for his magic ability. She probably finds it hard to understand his lack of emotional attachemnt, but she greatly admires his sense of duty.

Darrick: I certainly agree with you about Catherine and Darrick being reluctant rivals, do you think it would be a friendly rivalry? Darrick is probably the better fighter of the two, and Catherine knows that, but she is also proud of her healing ability. They may butt heads over the various leadership roles, however. Their leadership styles are quite different, but I can see them either being very good friends and complimenting each other, or as argumentative and stepping on each other's toes.

Sepoto: Catherine wouldn't necessarily view his stealth and surprise abilities as "honorable", however she does recognize the need for his abilities. She is definitely not enthused by his lack of pants.  I can also see her trying to find a way to "help" him be more "civilized", in a well-meaning way, of course.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 11, 2007)

Everyone would know Kaelan was a changeling, even though he is never revealed his true form.  Kaelan still considers himself a Valenar though.


----------



## Rolzup (Feb 11, 2007)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> Darrick: I certainly agree with you about Catherine and Darrick being reluctant rivals, do you think it would be a friendly rivalry? Darrick is probably the better fighter of the two, and Catherine knows that, but she is also proud of her healing ability. They may butt heads over the various leadership roles, however. Their leadership styles are quite different, but I can see them either being very good friends and complimenting each other, or as argumentative and stepping on each other's toes.




Friendly, I should think.  No sense, from his point of view, in alienating a comrade...and besides, he has a certain reverance for healers.  It's not something that he would openly express, but he'd be likely to defer to her somewhat because of this.

Trebuchet fasincates him, frankly.  In part, yes, for his awesome destructive potential.  Darrick is a soldier, after all.  But he also feels that it's only with the aid of the warforged that Cyre will ever be reclaimed by her children, and he's made it his business to learn as much about them as he can.  And of course, it's nice to have someone that he can discuss military history and tactics with.

Now, Darrick makes every effort to get along with his fellows, even if he has to grit his teeth and count to ten before speaking to them.  Sepoto, with his lack of "proper" military discipline and deportment would infuriate him...but he'd take great pains not to show this, and he'd have nothing but respect for the Shifter's skills.

Charles would occupy a similar position.  Darrick admires his devotion to his fellows, and Charles' "leave no man behind" attitude would resonate very strongly with Darrick for obvious reasons.  On the other hand, orders are orders dammit...and a man who's shown a willingness to disobey a superior's command would be very difficult for him to really trust.  Of course, you have to make allowances for scouts, don't you?  There's no more dangerous job for a soldier.

And finally, Kaelan.  He strikes Darrick as a professional, but Darrick's a little wary of him.  He senses that this is a man still on the edge, but he feels oddly certain that Kelan's not going to break.  Even were he the sort to try and become friends with the changeling, though, he'd have no idea where to start.


----------



## Yeoman (Feb 11, 2007)

Rolzup said:
			
		

> Friendly, I should think.  No sense, from his point of view, in alienating a comrade...and besides, he has a certain reverance for healers.  It's not something that he would openly express, but he'd be likely to defer to her somewhat because of this.




That sounds good to me. I can see them respecting each other's strengths, which would benefit the entire group.



			
				evolutionkb said:
			
		

> Everyone would know Kaelan was a changeling, even though he is never revealed his true form. Kaelan still considers himself a Valenar though.




I had been wondering about that, thank you for clearing it up. I think that the ease with which Kaelan is able to "be someone else" could make Catherine uncomfortable, but she would have a great deal of respect for his ability and his commitment to his 'bother's' memory. I think she would want to try to get close to him to learn who he "really" was.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 11, 2007)

Seems I need to do one of these too. Neat!

Kaelan Tahlinali (Jin), Changling (Elf) Ranger/Fighter

-- Elements of Individual Interest: Species and its abilities. Ability to vary appearance, species and gender are fascinating. It evokes a level of individual freedom heretofore unobserved in sapient species of Khorvaire. Curious if personal gender is properly male, female, or neuter. If neuter, there is a connecting element to self. Curious too about duplicity and the role deception plays in his life. Parallel: Deception and Violence are both popularly misunderstood forces. If Violence is self's purpose, and Deception is Kaelan's, then that would be a connecting element.

Catherine Valeska, Human Healer/Knight/Fighter/Marshal

-- Elements of Individual Interest: Intriguing to note professional similarities to Darrick, yet vast differences in interpretation and execution of similar knightly vows and vodes. This suggests that one's profession is not the source of one's individuality. In paticular, Catherine is valued due to her unique powers of healing (corrollary: Catherine is identified as having highly empathic/emotionally sensitive nature...is this why she pursues healing while Darrick does not?) which are vital to promoting continued operation of team members during engagements. Her leadership and morale boosting affinities also of value, especially in conjunction with Darrick.

Trebuchet, Warforged Warmage

-- Self. Subjects of interest: Metaphysical. Do I have a soul? If so, was it created by the forge, or originate in some other existance (reference: var religious texts). What god, if any, is most appropriate for my worship? Is violence a sufficient purpose? Should qualifiers be added, or would they detract from the purity and simplicity of it?

Darrick ir'Davven, Human Knight/Marshal

-- Elements of Individual Interest: Code of honor over and above military duty; is it stifling? Why did he make the choice to restrict his own activities? Ability to inspire others: what is involved? How does one develop those skills? Note that these also apply to Catherine, to lesser extent.

Sepoto, Shifter Monk of the Closed Fist (Ninja)

-- Elements of Individual Interest: "Ki" - what is it's nature? Is it magical? Psionic? Also, the personal/physical consequences of 'shifting.' Does it alter one's personality? Perspective? Does the history surrounding lycanthropes color any of his current attitudes towards existing organizations? 

Charles Feyheart, Human Scout

-- Elements of Individual Interest: Attitudes towards warforged, and combat in general. Also, curious about enigmatic origins, and how that shapes his self-image.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 11, 2007)

It looks like everyone is well on their way to getting their characters integrated. 

I will be creating and posting in the game thread either later tonight or early tomorrow. I'll put the links to the game thread and the new OOC thread here.

As I mentioned at the very beginning, I really want everyone to post at least once per day. I understand if something comes up, and obviously real life comes first. I do ask if at all possible that you shoot me an email or post in the OOC thread if you're going to be gone for more than one day. Obviously emergencies come up and in that case online stuff is out of your mind. I will ghost characters as necessary in these events.

However, if anyone disappears for a week without any sort of notice, I'll be forced to try and find a replacement. I hope that this doesn't seem overly harsh to anyone. I've been in too many games that have just up and died because people disappear, I really don't want that to happen.

As far as rolling goes, I'm going to trust everyone to make their own rolls. I'd like everyone to use this die roller. 

Questions? Concerns? Offers of chocolate? Let me know!


----------



## Pebele (Feb 12, 2007)

Ok everyone, it looks like the only person we really haven't heard from is Rookseye. I've gone ahead and posted the contents of the letter each of the students received.

You can find the game thread here.

The new OOC thread is here. 

Hope to see you all in the new threads soon!


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 12, 2007)

Were you going to create a rogue's gallery as well?


----------



## Pebele (Feb 12, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Were you going to create a rogue's gallery as well?




I'm sorry, I'm unfamiliar with a rogue's gallery. Can you help me out?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 12, 2007)

Sure, just start a thread up in the Rogue's gallery part of the boards.  We can repost/update our characters there.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 12, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Sure, just start a thread up in the Rogue's gallery part of the boards.  We can repost/update our characters there.




I hadn't thought about it, but I suppose it would be convenient for people to keep track of their characters. 

Ok, here you go.

That would cut down on the need to keep posting updated character sheets in the game thread.


----------

